# Watch out for these upcoming PC titles



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

These are the PC games one should look for in the next 2-3 months

*I will constantly update the list*
FPS-First Person Shooter
TPS-Third Person Shooter

*List Updated on 30th December 2007 at 1:39 am IST*

*
1. Medal of Honor Airborne(Action FPS) - September 4 2007

   Description - 
The next installment in the long-running World War II shooter series will follow a group of paratroopers.The demo has been                                         lunched.Uses the Ureal 3 engine

    Official site 

   Reference 

Images-
*img255.imageshack.us/img255/3073/airborne1nu2.th.jpg

Reviews-
 GameSpot 7.0 

 IGN 7.9 

Medal of Honor: Airborne PC Minimum Requirements

    * Operating System: Windows XP SP2
    * Processor: 2.8 GHz Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon XP 2800+
    * Memory: 1GB RAM
    * Video Card: NVIDIA Geforce 6600GT (Some slower GPUs with higher model number's also not recommended.) ATI Radeon X1300PRO
    * Video Card Memory: 128MB RAM

    * Operating System: Windows Vista
    * Processor: 3.0 GHz Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon 64 3800+
    * Memory: 1GB RAM

Though you will find the Demo at the official site here's another link-
MOHA at Yahoo Games

2. Stranglehold(TPS with an edge,Delayed) - September 18 2007

   Description - 
Stranglehold is a third-person action adventure game set in Hong Kong and Chicago. The game is a collaboration between action film director John Woo, and actor Chow Yun-Fat, who stars in the game.Uses the unreal 3 engine
    Official site 

   Reference 1

   Reference 2

    Review Before Launch(Xbox 360 Version) 

Images-
*img262.imageshack.us/img262/1986/stranglehold1ti3.th.jpg

Gamespot Review- 7.0 For Pc


Minimum System requirements
OS: Windows XP SP2 / Vista
CPU: Dual Core Processor
RAM: 2 GB RAM
GPU: Nvidia 7800 or higher / ATI x1300 or higher
Disk space: 15 GB

Demo torrent Download from Gameupdates

3. Hour Of victory(Action FPS) - TBA(Showcases the Unreal 3 engine)

   Description - 
Hour of Victory is a WWII-based FPS game for the PC, using the Unreal Engine 3.0.

Official Site 

    Reference 

4. Enemy Territory:Quake wars(Sci Fi FPS) - October 2 2007(Must Have)

   Description - 
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars is an online, tactical shooter in which the armies of Earth are fighting an alien race known as the Strogg.

Official Site 

    Reference 1 

Reference 2    

Images-
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/144/enemyterritoryquakewarsrw9.th.jpg

Demo Download

Gamespot Review-8.5

Minimum System Requirements
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 2.8 GHz or AMD(R) Athlon(TM) XP 2800+ processor (Pentium 4 3.0GHz or equivalent for Windows Vista)
Memory: 512MB RAM (768MB for Windows Vista)
Graphics card: 128MB NVIDIA(R) Geforce(TM) 5700 or ATI(TM) Radeon(TM) 9700 (full list of supported chipsets below)
Sound card: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
Harddisk: 750MB of free hard drive space, plus 200MB for Windows swap file
Internet: Broadband connection and service required for full gameplay and downloads. Features may change without notice.

5. Flatout Head On/Ultimate Carnage (Aracade Driving) - January 15 2008(Must Have)

   Description - 
The FlatOut franchise is back making its way onto the PC with Ultimate Carnage.

Official Site

   Reference

Images-
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/3456/flatoutheadon1zy8.th.jpg

6. Half Life 2:Episode 2(Sci Fi FPS) - October 9 2007(Must Have)

   Description - 
Second Expansion of Half Life 2 after HL2:EP1.The saga of Half-Life 2 continues in part two of Gordon Freeman's episodic adventure.

    Official Site

   Reference 

Images-
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6476/halflife2episodetwo1ex1.th.jpg

7. Sega Rally Revo - (Aracade Driving) - November 13 2007(Good For s18000rpm and other fans of aracade racing)

   Description - 
Sega Rally Revo goes next gen, with dynamically deformable terrain - from gravel-littered tracks and smooth tarmac roads, to snow-covered mountain passes.

   Official site

    Reference 1

   Reference 2

Images-
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/3049/segarallyrevo2hs3.th.jpg

Demo Torrent Download Link

8. Fear Perseus (Sci Fi,Horror,action FPS) - November 6 2007(Next expansion to Fear and a Must Have)

   Description - 
This is the second standalone storyline expansion to F.E.A.R. Discover the truth of the Perseus project.

Official Site 

    Reference 1 

   Reference 2

Images-
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/6628/fearperseus1wh2.th.jpg

Demo Download

9. Clive Barker's Jericho(Sci Fi,Horror,action FPS) - October 23 2007(Must Have)

    Description - 
Six years after his last first-person shooter was released, Clive Barker is back with horror sci Fi thriller Jericho.

Official Site

     Reference 1

Reference 2

Images-
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/8579/clivebarkersjericho2et4.th.jpg

Demo Torrent Download Link at Gameupdates

Gamespot Review 6.5
IGN Review 5.6

10. Need For Speed Pro Street(Aracade Driving) - November 13 2007(Must Have)

    Description - 
Design and tweak your car to perfection, then lay it all on the line in high-speed events around the globe.

Official Site

     Reference 1

    Reference 2

Images-
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6231/needforspeedprostreet1dm2.th.jpg

Demo Torrent Download Link

11. Hellgate London(Role Playing) - October 31 2007(First Game for PC to use Havok FX shader model 3.0 physics)

    Description - 
Hellgate: London is a first-person role-playing game set in postapocalyptic London.

Official Site 1
    Official Site 2*hellgate.iahgames.com/

Reference 1 , 2 , 3

Images-
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/4357/hellgatelondon1fu6.th.jpg

HellGate:London Update

Demo torrent Download Link

12. The witcher - October 30 2007

    Description - 
This action-oriented role-playing game is inspired by the works of Polish fantasy author Andrzej Sapkowski and is powered by the BioWare Aurora Engine.

     Official Site

    Reference 1, 2
    Images-
*img162.imageshack.us/img162/1958/thewitcher1ht2.th.jpg

13. Time Shift(Sci Fi FPS) - October 30 2007(Must Have as remade from scratch)

    Description - 
TimeShift is a futuristic, sci-fi shooter featuring a battle suit that allows the player to slow, stop, and reverse time.

     Official Site

    Reference

Images-
*img104.imageshack.us/img104/8637/timeshift2yl4.th.jpg

Gamespot Review 6.5

Timeshift Review from IGN 7.6

Download Link

14. Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare(Next Gen FPS) - November 5 2007(Must Have)

    Description - 
The venerable Call of Duty series leaves its familiar WWII battlefields behind to tackle warfare in a modern setting.

Official Site

    Reference 1, 2

Images-
*img104.imageshack.us/img104/2923/callofduty4modernwarfarkg8.th.jpg

Minimum System Requirements
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 2.4 GHz or AMD(R) Athlon(TM) 64 2800+ processor or any 1.8Ghz Dual Core Processor or better supported
512MB RAM (768MB for Vista)
NVIDIA(R) Geforce(TM) 6600 or better or ATI(R) Radeon(R) 9800Pro or bette

Review By IGN 9.4

15. Gears Of War(Next Gen TPS) - November 6 2007(Must Must Must,I repeat,must have)

    Description - 
Gears of War heads to the PC with five new campaign missions, new multiplayer modes, and more.

    Official Site *www.gearsofwar.com/
    Reference 1, 2

    Images-
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/7940/gearsofwar1cf5.th.jpg

Gamespot Hands on Gears Of War PC Demo

Gamespot Updated Gears Of War Pc Hands On

Minimum System Requirements
Processor - AMD 2.0Ghz or Intel Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
Ram - 1GB
Graphics Card - Nvidia Geforce 6600 or ATI Radeon X700
OS - Windows Xp or Windows Vista
Other - Gamepad For Co-op Play.

Gears Of War PC Gamespot Review 9.0


16. Black Site : Area 51(Sci Fi FPS) - November 12 2007(Has been hyped,will be good)

    Description -
 BlackSite: Area 51 is a first-person shooter with squad tactics that takes you deep into a secret government facility.

    Official Site 

     Reference *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/blacksite/index.html

Images-
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/4373/blacksitearea512ux6.th.jpg



*

This list will be updated

*More Games at page 4 , 33*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

Where is UT3?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Where is UT3?


The release date is still unavailable.It will be released in late November.Might get delayed(Q4 2007).
*As i have told i will update the list.*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 1, 2007)

he he, just too eager to get it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice Idea dude.Keep it up,gonna love this.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Nice Idea dude.Keep it up,gonna love this.


Thanks....


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 1, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Nice work


Appreciated...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 2, 2007)

Great thread .. nice work.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2007)

Good work


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone,get ready to get hooked to ur gaming pcs cause the upcoming Christmas holiday season is gonna bring delight for us gamers.


----------



## vivekrules (Sep 2, 2007)

hey good job.. thx !!


----------



## bkpeerless (Sep 2, 2007)

great job we needed a pc thread like that


----------



## utsav (Sep 2, 2007)

i think this thread should be made sticky


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 2, 2007)

Sticky


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll request the mods to make this thread sticky.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> 7. Sega Rally Revo - (Aracade Driving) - October 9 2007(Good For s18000rpm and other fans of aracade racing)


 thank you 

after DiRT letdown, i'm waiting for CMR 8 & not DiRT

why?...read on...




			
				youtube members said:
			
		

> X: *Colin McRae has been ruined by Americanisation* (*Bill or Ted now does the co-driving and not Nicky Grist*) and doesnt have competive online racing. I was a fan of the series but I wont be buying the new bastardised version. I'm hoping Sega Rally can right the wrongs of McRae plus I think it looks very nice in a happy blue sky kinda way ....
> 
> Y: im with u 99% of the way ...apart from the fact that sega rally looks good ! personally i think it looks shite and same with the gameplay.all the corr and trophy truck american *travis pastrana sh1t is gay *.*i believe that rally is an anti american sport and should stay that way* ...frankly beacause theyre crap at anything to do with cars!no offence to the yanks
> 
> me: ROFL



Rally= point to point Stages/races.

SRR = closed circuit racing + no Damage


----------



## Stalker (Sep 2, 2007)

Sticky!

@Harvik780

do add a small description of the game below the Names & possible links to their Official sites......maybe some screens even....would be useful


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> thank you
> 
> Rally= point to point Stages/races.
> 
> *SRV* = closed circuit racing + no Damage



What's SRV???Did u mean SRR(Sega Rally Revo)??Well it's definitely no sega rally revo.The letters "R" and "V" are far apart.Sorry for my innocence about this.I am not used to gagrons in aracade and simulation racing.

I have played the following racing games-
"Need for Speed 2"
"V-Rally 1"
"V-Rally 3"
"Need for Speed Hot Pursuit"
"Need for Speed Most Wanted"
"Need for Speed Crabon"
"Moto GP 1"
"Moto GP 2"
"Colin Mcrae Dirt"



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> Sticky!
> 
> @Harvik780
> 
> do add a small description of the game below the Names & possible links to their Official sites......maybe some screens even....would be useful


Doing that now.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice thread.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> What's SRV???Did u mean SRR(Sega Rally Revo)??Well it's definitely no sega rally revo.The letters "R" and "V" are far apart.Sorry for my innocence about this.I am not used to gagrons in aracade and simulation racing.
> 
> I have played the following racing games-
> "Need for Speed 2"
> ...


 sorry about SRV, its SRR only.
=============

 play CMR04/05 , then you'll hate DiRT.

DiRT = best enjoyed on consoles.

Nicky Grist is one MAJOR plus point for sticking to the old CMR. 

if you own Wheel, then try *Richard Burns Rally* (RBR), true meaning of Rally 

btw RBR is the ONLY simulation Rally game.

=====

hoping for a official *FIA WRC* game from EA, like F1C.

Sony got all Licenses for the official games but they dont hav a Console to sell it on . ROFL

PS3 lagging waaaaay behind competition.

sorry for off topic.


----------



## casanova (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for this list. Very handy.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> sorry about SRV, its SRR only.
> =============
> 
> play CMR04/05 , then you'll hate DiRT.
> ...


Sorry but i forgot to post that i have already played Richard Burns Rally and it was best simulation game i have ever played tough a bit difficult to master.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2007)

Will HL2 Ep2 also come stand alone?
AFAIK it will come in Orange box.

Btw. There is HL2 also in orange box.That makes it 5 games.


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

ya the orange box is quite a good deal but the games are overrated for example half life 2 9.6 i mean how the hell did it get 9.6 it shud deserve 8.5 or something anyways just my opiniion im look forward to orange box for team fortress 2^_^

1. Elder Scrolls IV GOTY : September 11
2. Stranglehold : September 18
3. Flatout Ultimate Carnage : October 2
4. Neverwinter Nights 2 Mask of the Betrayer: October 9
5. Sega Rally Revo: October 9
6. FEAR Perseus Mandate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! October 23
7. Clive Barkers Jericho: October 23
8. Hell Gate LONDON!!!! October 31
9. NFS ProStreet: October 31
10. UNREAL TOURNAMENT 3 YA BABY!!!!!!!! NOVEMBER 12
11. SimCity Societies: November 13


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thread updated with description,official site and reference of games.


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

^_^


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 3, 2007)

I am interested in the following:


Medal of Honor Airborne
Half Life 2:Episode 2
Fear Perseus 
Clive Barker's Jericho
Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare
Gears Of War
Crysis
Recently upgraded to 2GB RAM (infact last saturday). Let's see if my age old PC with 6800GS can play these at 1024 X 768.


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

^^i think it shud be able to play these games,wait does 6800gs have shader model 3.0 support? if it doesent then it wont be able to play above games


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow man really good games coming for PC and i still havnt upgraded my PC yet


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm just dying for UT3 on PS3 and GOW on PC...... and hell yeah, the killer CRYSIS... man oh man... i have to get myself an alienware to play Crysis.... 

UT3 RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am downloading Medal of Honor Airborne demo,wasn't impressed with the pics at gamespot but my mind changed when i saw the video at www.Gametrailers.com
It uses the unreal 3 engine so i am looking towards graphics quality.But good graphics without good gameplay is not enough.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 4, 2007)

Congratulations, this thread has now been stick-ied. Please spice up the first post with use of [ url= ] text [ /url ] tags, images and a neat layout to make it pleasant.

Thanks.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2007)

^^^ Thanks for making this sticky


----------



## entrana (Sep 4, 2007)

yay this is a normal thread? THIS IS STICKY!!!!!!!!
quoted from 300


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 4, 2007)

Updated the thread with thumbnails on screenshots.Clicking on one should take you to the screenshots gallery of Gamespot.
Could not add images for all games due to limit of a single post(maximum 15 images possible).

I played the Medal OF Airborne Demo.The game is good.The unreal 3 engine really brings characters to life.Only downside is no anti-alias support.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 4, 2007)

Updated first post with clean links.


----------



## bkpeerless (Sep 4, 2007)

hmm any news on new cricket game like cricket 2008 etc


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 5, 2007)

Medal of Honor Airborne video

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/678/mohnu4.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 5, 2007)

Stranglehold has been delayed to 18 sept.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2007)

MoH Airborne got average review.
*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/medalof...clk=multimodule&tag=multimodule;picks;title;3


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 5, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> MoH Airborne got average review.


But people says its a nice game.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 5, 2007)

the MOH series till now was great.. i love this game.. so the next par tmight be great as well..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> But people says its a nice game.


You know what most people are--n008s


----------



## utsav (Sep 5, 2007)

^^u know evry people are n008


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

u guys are the noobs..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2007)

^^Any particular reason?
Stranglehold got 8.1 from IGN and 7.0 from Gamespot.


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, cuz noobs call other smart guys noobs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2007)

^^Nice reason


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 5, 2007)

I hope this thread will help people decide on which pc games to go for.

*Added links to reviews for Medal OF Honor Airborne.Updated the release date for Stranglehold.*


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

post the min and max requirements too


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ I think this will be a bit more work. Most of the links will contain the minimum requirements also.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

most of the links also contain games
the point is making the thread better and more appealing for gods sake its a sticky thread and we should make it a good one


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 6, 2007)

Will be adding min system requirement of the game as they are released.Medal Of Honor Airborne Min system requirement added.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

good job

ya one more thing its not flat out head on
its flat out ultimate carnage


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

harvy spelling edit please on your first post, hellgate london role playing not roll playing

u cud also add neverwinter nights 2 mask of the betrayer because im sure many people like neverwinter nights 2 and want the official expansion, its in my want list
also add tabula rasa, brother in arms hells highway, kane and lynch dead men
and how can u not add fallout 3

harvy where are you edit this we have to make this one of the best sticky threads


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 10, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> harvy spelling edit please on your first post, hellgate london role playing not roll playing
> 
> u cud also add neverwinter nights 2 mask of the betrayer because im sure many people like neverwinter nights 2 and want the official expansion, its in my want list
> also add tabula rasa, brother in arms hells highway, kane and lynch dead men
> ...


I am his brother reporting BSNL broadband is currently down in our area so it'll take some time be patient.


----------



## entrana (Sep 10, 2007)

i know ur his brother i asked u one time


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

*

1. Neverwinter Nights 2:Mask Of The Betrayer(Oct 9, 2007)

Description - Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer is set just after the original game, with players starting trapped beneath the earth.

Official Site

Reference 1, 2

Images
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/6846/neverwinternights2maskoeu5.th.jpg

Gamespot Review 8.0

IGN review 8.5

2. Tabula Rasa(Oct 30, 2007)

Description - Immerse yourself in an epic galactic conflict, switching your character's career path whenever you like and using martial arts and esoteric weapons to defeat your enemy.

Official Site

Reference 1, 2

Images
*img167.imageshack.us/img167/8806/tabularasakn8.th.jpg

3. Crysis(Next Gen Sic Fi FPS) - November 16 2007

    Description - Does it need a description???Everyone knows what crysis is gonna do to pc gaming.Anyways,small description,Crysis is a Sci-Fi FPS game for the PC, where mankind must struggle to survive in the face of an alien invasion.

Official Site - 1, 2

    Reference -1, 2, 3, 4

    *www.incrysis.com/

Images
*img508.imageshack.us/img508/8248/crysisaw6.th.jpg

Demo Torrent Download Link

Minimum System Requirements

OS: Windows XP or Windows Vista

Windows XP:

   · CPU: Intel P4 2.8 GHz / AMD Athlon 2800+ / Intel Core 2.0 GHz
     or higher

   · RAM: 1.0 GB

   · Hard Drive: 6 GB or more of free space

   · Video: NVIDIA 6800 GT 256 MB / ATI 9800 Pro or better

   · Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card


4. Assassin's Creed(TPS with an edge) - TBA 2008(Exact Date not know,Is a must have,and one more thing.....is a Must have)

    Description - The first game in the Assassin's Creed franchise is set in 1191 AD, when the Third Crusade was tearing the Holy Land apart.

    Official Site - 1, 2


     Official Forum 

    Reference 1, 2

Images
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/4176/assassinscreed1tb1.th.jpg

Gamespot  Assassin's Creed Hands On


5. Half Life 2 Orange Box(Collection Of 4 Action FPS-Half Life 2 Episode 1 & 2,Portal,Team Fortress 2) - October 10 2007

    Description - 
Half-Life 2: The Orange Box includes the original Half Life 2, Episodes One and Two, Team Fortress 2, and an additional single-player game called Portal.

     Official Site  

    Reference 1, 2

Images
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/8555/halflife2orangebox1uw6.th.jpg

Gamespot Review Editor's Choice 9.5

IGN Review 9.5

6. Unreal Tournament 3(Sci Fi Action FPS) - November 19, 2007 <- Good News For Gamers

     Description - Unreal Tournament 3 is the next installment in Epic Games' popular sci-fi shooter series.

      Official Site 

     official Forum

      Reference 

Images
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/2831/unrealtournament31pa4.th.jpg

Minimum System Requirements
Windows XP SP2 or Windows Vista
2.0+ GHZ Single Core Processor
512 Mbytes of System RAM
NVIDIA 6200+ or ATI Radeon 9600+ Video Card
8 GB of Free Hard Drive Space


7. Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts

Description - Opposing Fronts is a satisfying follow-up to last year's thrilling Company of Heroes, packing more of the intense World War II real-time strategy action.

Official Site

Reference

Review By IGN-8.8

Review By Gamespot-8.0

Images
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/8062/cohoffd2.th.jpg

8. Age of Empires III: The Asian Dynasties

Description - New playable Asian civilizations and wonders come alongside new ways of winning and trading in this second expansion pack for Age of Empires III.

Official Site

Reference - 1,2

Images
*img229.imageshack.us/img229/5965/aoe3xv6.th.jpg

9. Universe at War: Earth Assault

Description - A combat-intensive real-time strategy game that enlists players in an epic struggle to prevent total alien domination of planet Earth.

Reference - 1,2

Official Site

Official Forum

Images
*img219.imageshack.us/img219/7004/unuverseatwarrc4.th.jpg

10. Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance

Description - Forged Alliance is a standalone follow-up to Supreme Commander, and it introduces a powerful new alien faction in addition to a new campaign and new units.

Official Site

Official Forum

Reference - 1,2

Images
*img477.imageshack.us/img477/3100/supremecommanderho6.th.jpg

11. SimCity Societies

Description - SimCity returns with a focus on the different "social energies" that buildings can create, and how these energies shape unique urban societies

Official Site

Reference - 1,2

Images
*img296.imageshack.us/img296/2522/simcitysocietiesum1.th.jpg

12. Kane & Lynch: Dead Men

Description - Kane & Lynch: Dead Men is a third person action game that features co-op play with squad tactics.

Official Site

Reference - 1,2

Images
*img204.imageshack.us/img204/332/kaneandlynchdeadmenhq4.th.jpg

13. World in Conflict (Definitely a must have for RTS fans)

Description - World in Conflict is a thrilling, spectacular strategy game, and an even better multi-player experience.

Official Site

Official Forum

Reference With Reviews - 1,2

Images
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/8936/worldinconflictlp8.th.jpg

Download Demo for World In Conflict


*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

Offtopic Hey dude will 8600GT be able to play assassin's creed and Crysis at medium to high settings??

I heard Assassin's creed is gonna be a helluva game.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Offtopic Hey dude will 8600GT be able to play assassin's creed and Crysis at medium to high settings??
> 
> I heard Assassin's creed is gonna be a helluva game.


I was offline for a few days.My brother told me that nvidia is gonna release the Geforce 8700 GTS and GTX model Graphics cards based on the G92 architecture.The reason why nvidia is doing this is because of the poor performance of 8600GT which sometimes performs poorer than a 7600GT.This poor performance credit goes to nvidia spending little time with the 8600 core.However I expect that the 8700s will be really good as nvidia would have corrected their mistake.Coming back to your query a test squad has stated that their is a significant performance improvement with 163.44 drivers and now even newer drivers for support Enemy Territory Quake wars demo are out.The DirectX 10 performance of 8600Gt is good but i don't know if it fairs well in DirectX 9 but that's what's important cause assassin's creed will be DirectX 9.As far as crysis is concerned don't worry about its cause its been optimized ground up for the pc so expect good performance at 1024*768 at medium-high(not ultra)settings in DirectX 10.If Assassin's creed is under nvidia's The way Its meant to be played program then the 8600Gt will fair well,note crysis is already under this program.



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> harvy spelling edit please on your first post, hellgate london role playing not roll playing
> 
> u cud also add neverwinter nights 2 mask of the betrayer because im sure many people like neverwinter nights 2 and want the official expansion, its in my want list
> also add tabula rasa, brother in arms hells highway, kane and lynch dead men
> ...


Sorry @entrana i didn't add Brother In Arms Hells Highway,Kane and Lynch Dead Men and Fallout 3 cause the release dates for these games are still not decided and also these games will probably be released a lot later.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks dude.I heard 8700GT will be priced around 9k(199$) initially so you think it is worth waiting for instead of buying 8600GT now?The 128bit interface of 8600 series su*ks big time.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Thanks dude.I heard 8700GT will be priced around 9k(199$) initially so you think it is worth waiting for instead of buying 8600GT now?The 128bit interface of 8600 series su*ks big time.


Yes the wait is worth it.I am also going to buy an 8700GTS(512 MB 256 BIT) this December or when its available for my older machine which i use for surfing,i am gonna upgrade it as it almost dies sometimes on boot.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

So 8700 is gonna be 256bit.That's a huge relief.


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

cool harvy ur back anyways im just suggesting games to make the thread better btw what happened to ur net
update the first page too most people see the first page not other pages


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> cool harvy ur back anyways im just suggesting games to make the thread better btw what happened to ur net


As always the net was down for 3 days.This is regular here.It goes atleast two times a month,in the beginning and in the end of the month.I have heard that sify has a Rs1.1 k unlimited plan but sify is the worst ISP as many people have complained against sify for unfair trade practices .And its the only alternative i have.

Its not possible to add more than 15 images in one post,however i have given the link to the new page and will always do so and inform the members as to which pages to visit for the list of games.Oh i heard gamer tv gotta go.Already saw that one on the net.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

[off topic]Don't ever think of sify they are the worst ISP in the history of broadband(atleast in INDIA).Go for AIRTEL if it is available at your place.[/off topic]


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

i use sify and i use that unlimited plan what a luck ^_^
one thing great i experience here is that they NEVER have downtimes and like 3 times in a year slowdowns but its all good its just expensive which i dont like but here too i dont have any alternatives, and bsnl and other stuff are full of sh!t and give things that they are not capable to offer so i suggest if sify is fine for u get it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2007)

If sify works for you then that is some real good luck.Anyways I was suggesting if Airtel is available then go for it otherwise go for sify.


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

airtel sucks in my area


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 12, 2007)

Guys, if anyone gets to know "Half Life 2 Orange Box" has been released in India, plz let me know as early as possible...thank u...........


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

its not yet released in usa and ur talking about india
expect it near october 20


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have got my hands on Medal Of Honor Airborne and will download Enemy Territory: Quake Wars demo today.


----------



## entrana (Sep 13, 2007)

nice


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 13, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> nice


As again best of luck for ur exams,i hope u don't need it.


----------



## entrana (Sep 13, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> As again best of luck for ur exams,i hope u don't need it.


Hope so as well


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 14, 2007)

I played the Demo for Enemy Territory Quake Wars.I recommend it to anyone who wants to play a multi-player FPS game and has a decent broadband connection.BTW the single player mode sucks.The graphics are awesome due to the over tweaked Doom 3 engine.


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

DOOM 3 ENGINE!!! i though they were creating a new and better engine


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 14, 2007)

I just read on wikipedia and yes its an over tweaked doom 3 engine.It also uses mega texture technology.


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

lazy dudes cant even create their own GOOD engine, thats why i admire oblivion they have their own REALLY GOOD engine


----------



## Who (Sep 14, 2007)

*Here is the official requirements as of now for Crysis, from the official site!*

Minimum Requirements

CPU: Athlon 64 3000+/Intel 2.8ghz
Graphics: Nvidia 6600/X800GTO (SM 2.0)
RAM: 768Mb/1Gb on Windows Vista
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 256k+
Optical Drive: DVD
Software: DX9.0c with Windows XP

Recommended Requirements

CPU: Dual-core CPU (Athlon X2/Pentium D)
Graphics: Nvidia 7800GTX/ATI X1800XT (SM 3.0) or DX10 equivalent
RAM: 1.5Gb
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 512k+ (128k+ upstream)
Optical Drive: DVD
Software: DX10 with Windows Vista


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

the minimum requirements are quite less
ive learned something
NEVER go for the minimum requirements, they are quite misleading


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 14, 2007)

@smit: Thats not official Crysis Requirement.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 14, 2007)

^^ yup, had read abt those system reqs a long time ago. 
i guess we will get the official specs just days before the launch of the demo


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

all i can say is the minimum gfx shud be support sm 3.0 and shud have at least 256mb texture memory, and ram shud be around 1gb


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have added the link for fastest download for Stranglehold Demo.It supports resume as its a torrent and is legal.Hope this will help.The speed on this torrent is in excess of 5.6MB/sec yes MB and its public.If torrent stops downloading due to disconnection revisit the site and you will
be up again.

Added minimum system requirement for Stranglehold.


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

how is stranglehold


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 16, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> how is stranglehold


Will check it now,just finished downloading.


Ok I played the strangle hold demo-

This game does not support DirectX 10.
The PC version has inferior graphics compared to the Xbox 360 version.
The PC demo does not allow u to tamper with graphics or control settings.
I thought the demo would install Aegei Physx driver but it didn't instead it uses havok physics engine.
I was a lot *disappointed* with the in game graphics.

The aim of the game is only one thing..........*kill,kill,kill,kill,kill,kill,kill,kill*, with style.
I was a lot disappointed with graphics.Tried it both on XP and vista and it ran like knife through butter.

There are a number of ways u can kill and enemy sliding of the rails,jumpin with style,jumpin off the walls,there's a precision mode where u can kill and enemy with deep precision and there will be a scripted death of the enemy.

Here's a scripted death in precision mode.

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/4701/igottapee1ro0.jpg

Yes u can guess where i aimed.


Add to this the Medal Of Honor Airborne Glitch
*img166.imageshack.us/img166/6651/ultapulta1wf0.jpg


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

soooo stranglehold sucks?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 16, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> soooo stranglehold sucks?


Yes i am updating the must have part.Any game which scores less than 8.5/10 is not worth.


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

not necessarily dude many games are underrated, games below 85% are also good, but stranglehold should have been good, i think the game would be better later, lets wait for the official game to come and and the reviews to come out that should be about 2-3days after, or maybe even on the same day


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 16, 2007)

^Which site's reviews do u trust?


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

ign is a site to be trusted


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2007)

Gamefaq


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

Many sites are payed to give some games good ratings.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2007)

This thread should be locked immediately ... all my bandwidth is gone 

Just Kidding 

Awesome work Harvik


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> This thread should be locked immediately ... all my bandwidth is gone
> 
> Just Kidding
> 
> Awesome work Harvik


Thanks.


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

any other new games that are announced?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, Spider-Man: Friend or Foe demo's arrived for the XBOX so far, am waiting for the PC demo. CAD says its got too easy attack controls. That'll spoil the fun I had in playing Spider-Man 3 - The Movie Game


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

you actually liked spider man? i really wonder how people play that game its so horribly boring


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 18, 2007)

I had a power outage at my home,i am currently surfing from a cafe.

And sorry to say spider-man 3 really sucks.I played it on two different rigs one low end and one high-end and it sucked on both.


----------



## entrana (Sep 18, 2007)

ya it really does suck, i wonder how people enjoy it, most people that i ask say that it has awesome graphics that is why they play it, but the graphics are also horrible i really am starting to wonder


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 18, 2007)

^^I totally agree with u as SP3 has horrible controls both for the keyboard mouse combo and gamepad and also has bad camera angles.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

I am not able to find reviews for Stranglehold PC,wonder if it has been released,its 5:53am 19th here and in US 18th should be 3:50pm.Gamespot still says release date is 18th

Gamespot Hands on Gears Of War PC Demo



> After opting for an Xbox 360 controller rather than a mouse and keyboard setup, we spent a short time playing through Gears of War's first chapter. This afforded us an opportunity to check out the PC game's visuals in a level that we're already familiar with, and although the improvements weren't mind-blowing, we certainly weren't disappointed. Your COG soldiers and their Locust enemies appear to benefit from the game's PC makeover a little more than the locales in which they do battle do. Their highly detailed faces and armor also hold up to even the closest scrutiny.



Gamespot  Assassin's Creed Hands On



> Assassin's Creed is basically finished. After a four-year development cycle that began right after Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time shipped to retail, the Assassin's team at Ubisoft's renowned Montreal studio is now putting the last touches on the first submission build of the game before it goes into rigorous testing. Sure, bugs will come back from Sony and Microsoft's approval teams, and the developers will have a precious handful of weeks to fix those bugs, optimize the frame rate, and apply that last, vital coat of polish. But the game's feature set, level design, and mission structure are now set in stone. We were pleasantly surprised at the breadth and diversity of the gameplay when we had a chance to sit down with that nearly finished build for an extended tour of Acre, one of Assassin's three primary cities, with a little guidance from creative director Patrice Désilets.So far, Ubisoft has publicly presented only the core gameplay conceit of Assassin's Creed: You infiltrate the environment, kill your target, and get out--stealthily if you can, but in a hail of arrows if necessary. However, while exploring Acre, we came to realize that you'll be doing much more than simply slaying your way through the Crusades-weary holy land of the late 12th century. The game's three cities--Acre, Jerusalem, and Damascus--will be populated with thousands of citizens going about their business. You'll often have the opportunity to embroil yourself in that business--to your own ends, of course--even when it isn't directly involved with your quest to kill your current target.


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

any idea when assassins creed and gow is coming out


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 20, 2007)

Gears Of War PC release date is given in the 1st page and Assassin's Creed release date has not been announced.


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 20, 2007)

Whoo Hooo! Bought the 'Orange Box' through Steam last week! Team Fortress 2 BETA is available for those who buy the Orange Box!

One Word! TF2 is AWESOME! Its too Fun and Entertaining for a Multiplayer Class based game! You keep 'LOL'-ing after you get killed 

The Only (sigh) Server currently you can play in is from UAE. Hope servers are introduced in India.

Buy that Box! (If you already have HL2 and EP1, then you can 'gift' it to your friends)


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 20, 2007)

You can play from some UK based servers too. I get pings of around 150 and the game is still perfectly playable.


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 20, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> You can play from some UK based servers too. I get pings of around 150 and the game is still perfectly playable.


Which ISP are you using buddy? I get average pings of 300ms to European and American Servers. Tata Indicom BB s****. (Airtel ain't there in my Area and I applied for BSNL in Oct 2006, still no conn)

(I live in Bangalore too)


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 20, 2007)

Im using BSNL. Even BSNL isnt too good. Airtel is the best but its not there in my area either


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

cool ill tell my dad to buy it for me, hopefully he doz

hey harvy is gears of war going to be vista exclusive?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 20, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> is gears of war going to be vista exclusive?



No


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

great thanks


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 20, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey harvy is gears of war going to be vista exclusive?



I think all the Games which will be vista exclusive will suck.


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

i know that but since its from m$ it might be vista exclusive, i might never get to play it then as i told my dad  i dont want a xbox360 no more


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Added Stranglehold Gamespot Review*
And Bad news Crysis demo has been delayed to *October 26,almost one month*


----------



## entrana (Sep 23, 2007)

stranglehold got a bad review, 7.0


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 23, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> stranglehold got a bad review, 7.0


I am getting Stranglehold.It seems I'll get most games on the list.


----------



## assasin (Sep 23, 2007)

even i'm going to get most of the games from that list.hope i'll be able to play them with decent frame rates.


----------



## entrana (Sep 23, 2007)

dude of course u will, u got a 8800


----------



## assasin (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^  that depends on the game.cuz i think as of now no card can play Crysis to its full potentials.


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

nothing like that dude


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> nothing like that dude


Entrana even 8800Ultra cannot run crysis with some shadow effects.These effects will be added with a patch.


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

realy? wow crysis really requires that much, how come


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2007)

I wonder how Crytek plays crysis at their office with all features turned on.... What cards will they be using?


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

they must be using supercomputers, duhh


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

Developers have access to future generation Graphics Cards but they are not allowed to take them out of their lab.They usually use Quadro plex also.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 24, 2007)

Quardro is used for Designing Purposes, it doesnt have Hardware Accelleration  , so no playing on Quardro..  8800 Ultra can play Crysis to fullest as i guess it.. well it is a DX10 card after all


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

The quadroplex is a totally uber,ultra uber,its performance will blow our heads out,designed for game and scientific development.These cards cost from 5000$-20000$(the quadro plex and not quadro,both are different)
On the other hand the reason why I said that 8800Ultra will run some shadow effects slower is because this directly comes from the mouth of Crytec,they have confirmed it,the link has been given in the crysis and farcry thread.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 24, 2007)

^^Harvik is right.I think even two 8800 in sli won't be able to run with all those shadows and eye candy turned on.


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

are u sure, i mean what does crysis use man that it wont run smoothly on a 8800, is it something special it needs even mroe than the unreal engine then i saw the graphics they werent that great that they wont run on the 8800, we will just have to wait for the demo


----------



## shantanu (Sep 24, 2007)

some things are also for hype.. maybe crytek is saying this for their own good. ! well nothing can be said , maybe harvik is right.. but i guess this is a problem with the game not the card.. they should make a game for the biggest card available in the market and not for the game developers who use the cards said by harvik.. so this means CRYSIS is a game for Game developers.. and not for gamerz  , very well Crytek, keep it up.. your crysis will  be a big FLOP if this happens, coz then the normal card holders.. like 8600 and all wont be able to play the game , and will only see a slide show  great !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2007)

WTF there isnt even a mention of  World in Conflict in this thread?
the game got a 9.5 rating from gamespot.On par with WoW.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 24, 2007)

and that game is strategic.. man how can you play a game like that.. i played that company of heroes..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2007)

^^So strategy games suck huh?
Halo3 for Xbox360 bagged 9.5 too.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 24, 2007)

who said Halo 3 is not a BS lol !


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> WTF there isnt even a mention of  World in Conflict in this thread?
> the game got a 9.5 rating from gamespot.On par with WoW.


Sorry but I purposely didn't add it because its strategy and not many gamers in India play strategy(not many use their brains,,half-life 2 is an exception in fps gaming)

Halo wars is strategy.

I would like to confirm that the game Developers lie a lot and the hardware developers are not an exception.

Today I had a very bad day as i went to meet the DE of the local exchange and he mistreated me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 24, 2007)

then we will know for sure when the full game comes out.




> they must be using supercomputers, duhh


I think they must be using ps3 to emulate PC.lols.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I think they must be using ps3 to emulate PC.lols.


No if u emulate PC on PS3 it will be a lot slower,i think a lot lot lot lot lot lot lot lot lot lot lot lot leeme finish lot lot lot slower.Because of the architecture of the PS3 cell processor.


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

^^same reason why ps3 will be slow on pc?


----------



## assasin (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^   i dont think so.PS3 emulation will be slow mainly due to the gfx sub system of the pc which wont be as powerful as that f the PS3.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> ^^^   i dont think so.PS3 emulation will be slow mainly due to the gfx sub system of the pc which wont be as powerful as that f the PS3.


It seems u know little about the PS3 cell processor architecture.I do not want to offend though.I dug deep facts into the architecture of PS3 cell processors a long time ago.Emulation will be a lot slow because of the cell's simple architecture which originates from the architectures of older processors.Emulation would be slow but if somehow windows is made for that architecture then it would be fast.Only developing windows for that architecture would take a lot more years or a lot more man power to develop that software fast since simple architecture makes use of simple instruction sets which are not good compared to the instruction set of say C2D/C2Q/C2E
Believe me emulation would bring down PS3 beyond beneath its knees.


----------



## assasin (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^  wat i wanted to mean is that emulating PS3 on a pc will be slow due to the gfx subsystem of the pc which aint as pwrfull as that of the PS3.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 25, 2007)

simply put a ps3 is far more powerful than any commonly available PC if I am not wrong.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 25, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> ^^^  wat i wanted to mean is that emulating PS3 on a pc will be slow due to the gfx subsystem of the pc which aint as pwrfull as that of the PS3.


Sorry for that,I apologize again.
Its all due to the Internet Link Being unstatic.
Sorry.

As far as the GFX system is compared to say an 8800 GTX.The 8800GTX is 2 times powerful theoretically as *Officially Stated* by nvidia.
And Humm sorry to tell u but Sony lied about the performance of the RSX GPU of playstation 3(2.8GF)



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> simply put a ps3 is far more powerful than any commonly available PC if I am not wrong.


Yes PS3 is slightly powerful than a commonly available PC but not compared to a Higher Level Mid-Range Rig.


----------



## entrana (Sep 27, 2007)

fear perseus mandate , november 6
ut 3, nov 12
crysis, nov16
kane and lynch, nov 20

just updating


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jericho Demo has been released.Will put the link shortly.
Happy Gaming.

Currently I am unable to find good free download sites for the Jericho demo.
But i'll try to find it out.


----------



## entrana (Sep 27, 2007)

try el torrente(torrents)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2007)

Well speaking of torrents, check www.GameUpdates.org if demo is available . ok before hitting that report button read this: The site is perfectly legal and only gives out torrents of demos/legal patches/mods, free games and game videos.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2007)

Company of heroes : Opposing Fronts is out.


----------



## Who (Sep 28, 2007)

ok guys the review is out for COH: OF , its got 8.0 at Gamespot but to tell you the truth i was little bit upset when i read the review, anyway being a standalone expension , i think it should be consider another game & it should not be on the must have list, Also World in Conflict should be on the must have list . it has got 9.0 + scores everywhere.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Added Jericho Demo Download Link from Gameupdates.*
Thanks to @Charan for reminding and the link.
I am currently downloading the demo.It should finish within 2Hrs.
BTW i was having a lot of problem with the link at 2:00am-4:00am when i last checked.Now the link is stable as a rock.
All my ADSL statistics show that my connction is stable all the time but still i loose the link,very suspicious.

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare is going to be DirectX 10.

Yippee!!!Jericho demo download complete.I'll post the pics shortly.


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

that means dx10 exclusive or also dx9


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> that means dx10 exclusive or also dx9


It'll also be DirectX 9,I mean backward compatible.

And the Game Demo For Clive Barker's Jericho is just Awesome visually.U are a team member of the jericho squad who died but his soul lives.U can now possess ur team mates and fight.The graphics is simply awesome and can be compared to Gears Of War for Xbox 360.The demo takes place somewhere in middle stages of the game.
It ran more than fluid on my XFX Geforce 8800GTS 640MB at 1280*800*32.
This game is gonna rock man!!
I loved the demo.
There was a lot of disappointment when they said they were going to cancel Jericho for the PC.
Man this game Demo rocks.
Hope the full game will be equally good.
This goes right into my list of games i'll play.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2007)

The gameplay of Clive Barker's Jericho looks average to me.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> The gameplay of Clive Barker's Jericho looks average to me.


Have u played the Demo??
This game is much anticipated in underground communities.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2007)

Will download it @ night.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Will download it @ night.


 how can u comment without playing?I just played it.
And yes the gameplay is more or like Painkiller.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 28, 2007)

Watched some vidoes on youtube.


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

but jericho IS coming to pc right? or is it permanently cancelled. great to know its a good game gonna get it


----------



## assasin (Sep 29, 2007)

so wat do u guys suggest that i get a copy of Stranglehold or is it not worth it???
has any1 played Obscure 2,Instinct and Bet on Soldier?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 29, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> so wat do u guys suggest that i get a copy of Stranglehold or is it not worth it???
> has any1 played Obscure 2,Instinct and Bet on Soldier?


The problem is that BSNL has not yet fixed my net connection so i have yet not got my hands on stranglehold.But i would suggest if u are a hardcore gamer then don't buy stranglehold.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 29, 2007)

Enemy Territory: Quake Wars got 8.5 rating from Gamespot.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 30, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Enemy Territory: Quake Wars got 8.5 rating from Gamespot.


I am not going for it as its mainly a multiplayer game.

Also Sega Rally Revo Demo has been released.Will post the demo download link shortly.

Edit: Added the demo download link for Sega Rally Revo.Also added the Gamespot review for Enemy Territory : Quake Wars.

I am downloading Sega Rally Revo Demo now.My Home500 plan only allows me to download freely for 2Hrs where it should provide 6Hrs.

I played the Demo.The Demo has one level one car for player and this game is going to be an average one.Graphics are also average and so is the gameplay.
And did i say that the music sucks.


----------



## Who (Sep 30, 2007)

With all respect don't you guys like RTS ?? can't RTS game be a must have ?? why isn't war in conflict in the list ? this is the second time i am requesting you to put world in conflict in the list .... you guys didn't read my request when i posted it for the first time.... also if you guys won't put some RTS titles (suprme commander : alied forege,starcraft 2) in the upcoming games list , i can only say that this list is incomplete.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 1, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> With all respect don't you guys like RTS ?? can't RTS game be a must have ?? why isn't war in conflict in the list ? this is the second time i am requesting you to put world in conflict in the list .... you guys didn't read my request when i posted it for the first time.... also if you guys won't put some RTS titles (suprme commander : alied forege,starcraft 2) in the upcoming games list , i can only say that this list is incomplete.


Ok your request accepted.
But the problem is I won't be able to give any personal info on RTS titles as i will not download their demos.
Gimme some time.

Added Link for Hellgate London News Update.

Edit: List Under Construction
Reason: Adding Good RTS games
Comment: Power/Link Might go anytime so hang on.

Construction finished
*Added more games including Strategy and Action also updated release dates.*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2007)

has someone tried spoderman friend or foe demo?
the game's going to release on 31st Oct.
demo here- spiderman-friend-or-foe.com


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

Am downloading that demo right now. Its animation looks cool, though not like anything before, it sure is eye-catching.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2007)

yes great game.
u can play with green goblin,venom and spiderman in the demo.
u have to defeat dr octopus.
in full version we can play with all charactes.
BTW-demo graphix r very bad on 1280X1024.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 1, 2007)

COH expansion released on 28th Sept ..

Does not seem to be getting equally good reviews though probably because it is too similar to COH ..

It would still be a great game I suppose ..


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 1, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> has someone tried spoderman friend or foe demo?
> the game's going to release on 31st Oct.
> demo here- spiderman-friend-or-foe.com


I know about that game but i didn't add it cause in this era of crysis that game has very poor graphics.


----------



## entrana (Oct 2, 2007)

it has been announced a long time ago, and it probably must have been using the old game engines thats why it has poor graphics, besides no spiderman game was ever fun i dont think this is a must have


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

Spiderman3 was fun.


----------



## Who (Oct 2, 2007)

Very good job harvik, just two requestes : 1) add must have after world in conflict (i meant it got 9.5 on gamespot!!,second highest rated pc game of all time.) 2) add some info on starcraft 2 if you can , starcraft was one of the best RTS games of all time.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 2, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> Very good job harvik, just two requestes : 1) add must have after world in conflict (i meant it got 9.5 on gamespot!!,second highest rated pc game of all time.) 2) add some info on starcraft 2 if you can , starcraft was one of the best RTS games of all time.


Added "Must Have" for World In Conflict.Also added the direct Demo Download link for WIC.
Sorry but i cannot add info on Starcraft 2 as the release date is still unclear.I will add it as soon as release date is announced and comes nearer.


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 2, 2007)

world in conflict rocks.ended the game (in easy level).gonna play it again


----------



## entrana (Oct 2, 2007)

how long is the single player?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 2, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> world in conflict rocks.ended the game (in easy level).gonna play it again


 Where did u get WIC. Haven't seen it on shelves yet. Did u mean u finished the demo ?


----------



## entrana (Oct 2, 2007)

probably on torrnets, anyways how good is the game, i dont trust ratings, like company of heroes, it is SERIOUSLY overrated


----------



## Who (Oct 2, 2007)

WIC has 14 single player missions & you should replay the game once so it offers some good single player action but i think it shines out because it is very diffrent  from thsoe normal RTS games & it has a great multiplayer mode....

entrana @ don't be offended but weren't you saying company of heroes is a great game such in your previous posts , what happended ?


----------



## entrana (Oct 2, 2007)

ya it was a great game, but i said its overrated. i mean 9.6 for that game, it should deserve only like 8.8, i said great not excellent. i cant believe this game is top of the year for pc it should definitely have been oblivion anyways its my opinion


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

what about the upcoming cricket games like.

theartofcricket.net  

and

cricketlife08.com  ?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 3, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> WIC has 14 single player missions & you should replay the game once so it offers some good single player action but i think it shines out because it is very diffrent from thsoe normal RTS games & it has a great multiplayer mode....


 
Where did u get WIC ? I have not seen it on the shelves yet.

Entrana, what is ur criterion for "must have" games ? U told earlier that COH is must have. And which is better CnC3 or COH ?

I am finding COH demo very very good !

By the way, I have found the best way to get authentic rating is - go to pc.ign.com -> reviews -> by rating (9) then open each review from the top and DON'T go by IGN rating. Go by reader rating which u will find in each review. It is quite accurate in terms of how much I enjoy the game eventually !


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

C&c3 for me is anyday, coh is also a must have if u have the original game, even c&c3. it is very fun online and single player isnt that long either. both are must haves what i was trying to say is that coh is just overrated. i did not say it is bad. if u r planning to buy these games get them original.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

^^Did u get my PM.U did not reply??
I am downloading Crysis MP BETA,will finish tomorrow night,getting speed in excess of 111KB/sec.
Also I have got hold of Stranglehold.
Even though my connection has a pathetic problem i am still going on.


*img466.imageshack.us/img466/8611/crysismpdlcp7.jpg


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

just received it replied, thx alot dude, do u know if 8800 fatal1ty has been release here in india


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> just received it replied, thx alot dude, do u know if 8800 fatal1ty has been release here in india


I have seen rashi dealing with XXX editions of G7X(Geforce 7 series)cards but never a fatal1ty edition.They might start dealing with the fatal1ty card but not until next year i guess.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 3, 2007)

^^Check out digit magazine XFX have put up an ad for 8800gts fatal1ty.

*The world's fastest 8800gts*


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

WHICH DIGIT MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is the october issue out yet must get


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 3, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> WHICH DIGIT MAGAZINE


WTF?



More on 8800gts fatal1ty edition.

*SLEEK,FAST,AND
COMES IN RED*
it performs 30% better than standard 8800gts,and this card hauls some serious ass(directly from the ad).When it comes to sleek,fast,and red,only one thing comes to mind,maybe two if you count Ferrari's.


----------



## entrana (Oct 4, 2007)

no i meant which month of magazine did they release this in need to see


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Crysis Multiplayer Details.*

*News About Crysis Multi-player Beta

The Following Info is presented by me with screenshots.

Crysis multi-player beta has no support for anti-aliasing due to which the Graphics look a lot dull on lower resolutions of 1024*768 and below.I tested the game with the latest Drivers
GFX Driver-v163.71(WHQL)
Chipset Driver-v9.53(WHQL)
The system config on which the beta was tested is my sig.
I tested the BETA on 1024*768*32 with everything set to high.
The average FPS was 40.
The BETA has some graphical bugs and only supports DirectX 9.

Here are the physics Details:
DX9 Multi-player : No Destructible Environment
DX9 Single Player : Destructible Environment
DX10 Multi-Player : Destructible Environment
DX10 Single Player : Destructible Environment

Servers
DX10
DX9
DX10 & DX9 both supportive

Here are some screen.
Bandwidth Warning.

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/1949/crysis2007100407010529wc3.jpg

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/4655/crysis2007100407024901hg5.jpg

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/7403/crysis2007100407042178ym5.jpg

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/2540/crysis2007100407063159ky8.jpg

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/4785/crysis2007100407110162no7.jpg

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/1273/crysis2007100407121131oq6.jpg

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/9523/crysis2007100407145493mc7.jpg

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/2809/crysis2007100407244704ra2.jpg

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/9346/crysis2007100407245232at7.jpg

As you can see the graphics are no where near what we have seen in trailers,gameplay movies and Demos conducted by the developers and EA.

Hope the final Build will be very impressive.I am expecting DirectX 10 to be impressive and not DirectX 9.

*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

So,
it will work well only with vista.
i hope the single player demo with bugs fixed comes soon.
will it run smooth on 8 series Graphix cards?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 4, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> So,
> it will work well only with vista.
> i hope the single player demo with bugs fixed comes soon.
> will it run smooth on 8 series Graphix cards?


As i said it ran at 40FPS average on 1024*768 in DirectX 9 with my config.Sometimes the FPS went above 100 indoors.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2007)

@Harvik780 .. can you please post it in thumbs?  .. The visuals are ok as its dx9 but no AA  , I think its been delibertely disabled by crytec. can we speculate that dx10's performance will be much beter than this on the same hardware?


----------



## entrana (Oct 4, 2007)

nice how was the single player though


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 5, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> nice how was the single player though


Its not single player but only multi-player.

*Added Updates For Gears Of War Pc*

Have a look PC gamers will be delighted after reading that.


----------



## Who (Oct 5, 2007)

hey harvik , can we pridct what kinda of ratings the up coming games will recieve (crysis etc) in reviews in this thread ??


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 5, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> hey harvik , can we pridct what kinda of ratings the up coming games will recieve (crysis etc) in reviews in this thread ??


I have become really doubtful about Crysis after playing its BETA.


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2007)

most great games end up this way, the games we dont expect to be good are great just happens


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh so It mean all the *CRYSIS* hype was false?This is really frustrating.This is supposed to be  *THE* game of the year.


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2007)

tsst. all the overhyped games always suck. there has been very few overhyped games that rock. this hype is just created by companies thats why ive learned to NEVER go on the hype.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wait for the SP demo.


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 5, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> Where did u get WIC. Haven't seen it on shelves yet. Did u mean u finished the demo ?



no i finished full version.actually got my copy from a friend from u.s.its a damn good game.haven't tried multiplayer yet due to no pc at home at this time.will tell u soon


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Ahh so It mean all the *CRYSIS* hype was false?


No

Crysis will be the best fps game and it willn't get less ratings.


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2007)

psss... how do u know its gonna be best. its really a overyhyped game.. weve got nothing to say that its gonan be the best i still vote for bioshock


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> psss... how do u know its gonna be best. its really a overyhyped game.. weve got nothing to say that its gonan be the best i still vote for bioshock




Just wait for the Final Release.


----------



## Who (Oct 5, 2007)

The Full version will decide the fate of Crysis .....if it will be awesome or it will a trash overhyped game, the games fate however won't be decided by two people arguing  so just wait, also don't judge the game by graphics, the storyline, gameplay & sound are much more important, if you like game because of graphics then you are not a true gamer...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't go by graphics.
Gameplay and story is what i look in games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2007)

so u wud go for even mario then.

yes,graphix are not all that matters.
gameplay has got to be up to mark.
the beyblade Grevolution for GBA had poor graphix but gameplay was awesome thats why i liked it.

this game is overhyped and i am sure it is not gonna stand for long in the market.
UT 3 will be gud i think.


----------



## Who (Oct 5, 2007)

hey Third Eye that was in General not you spicific anyway many old games like system shock 2, baldur's gate, planescape, diablo , also GBA games pokemon, final fantasy, Golden sun, Zelda games , harvest moon , Tales of phantasia etc didn't have good graphics but had the gameplay & story to hook me up...


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2007)

i know this guy who plays games only for the graphics, sad thing is he owns a damn game store... in case any of u live in kolkata.. the guy in bonanza in city cetner, his brother, plays only for graphics i asked him once. he doesent care about storyline and gameplay. for him graphics are most important. how sad he has 4 ps2s but he dumped them because the graphics sucked..... this guy is well just weird


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2007)

*No Assassin's Creed Demo for You!*


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

o you gotta be kidding me.. no assassins creed demo!!!! whats wrong with them


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

More info on Crysis MP Beta I played again today.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=623993&postcount=47


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

harvy jericho demo out i sugtest u get ur hands on it


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^Already tested it and posted my comments.The game demo was awesome visually but gameplay was average.


----------



## Who (Oct 6, 2007)

That's the story of new games , Great visuals but poor gameplay & story...also latest games now come with lot of bugs there almost a patch out for the game after a week of the game release now days , it ain't like the old days where games were less buggy & had the gameplay, story & sound.


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

well we are gonna miss the old days arent we, with classical games like diablo and starcraft


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

Spiderman Friend or Foe got average rating from Gamespot 


*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/spiderm...clk=multimodule&tag=multimodule;picks;title;4


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

the cinematics have gud graphix.
gameplay is gud.
and graphix during gameplay are like ultimate alliance  ....better than that.
7 is less 8 wud be ok.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2007)

This game is good for kids.


----------



## entrana (Oct 7, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> the cinematics have gud graphix.
> gameplay is gud.
> and graphix during gameplay are like ultimate alliance  ....better than that.
> 7 is less 8 wud be ok.


 why are u only concerned about the goddam graphics


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 9, 2007)

My net connection has stabilized with an SNR margin above 19.Here are some more pics Of crysis multi-player beta.
Click pic to enlarge.

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/7521/1smallqh4.jpg *img524.imageshack.us/img524/1034/2smallcz2.jpg
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/8049/3smallcd2.jpg *img205.imageshack.us/img205/6725/4smallgp0.jpg
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/6385/5smallvv0.jpg *img509.imageshack.us/img509/653/6smallpb8.jpg
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/7073/7smallnn4.jpg *img227.imageshack.us/img227/2403/8smallwn6.jpg
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/4781/9smallxr7.jpg *img205.imageshack.us/img205/8356/10smalllw4.jpg


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

the graphics arent as impressive as they say it is and with that graphics i dont know how it uses more than the unreal 3 engine. i aint saying its bad but its overusing stuff, making it kind of a exclusive game for people with high end pcs


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

Quake wars coming to India This week.The PC version of Quake Wars will be available in India from October 12 for Rs. 999 only.
Read more

WOW this is great First Orange box then this both for 999 each.

BTW anybody buying orange box tomorrow?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2007)

Will it be available tomorrow?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 9, 2007)

^ Ya


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2007)

Where?Planet M?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

yea all planet M's.Enjoy.I haven't got my g.card yet so I won't buy it anytime sooner maybe in December when my current semester gets over.But Rs.999 for 5 games(that too top of the line valve games) is really a loot.I think TF2 is gonna replace cunter-strike but it will take time.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 9, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Where?Planet M?


Are u going to buy it?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

Dude TF2 is a multiplayer game and you cannot use a pi*ated game to play on steam servers and I would pay 1k only for TF2 anyday.5 original valve games at this price is a steal IMO.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2007)

@Gaurav-Ya Mainly for TF2


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

hey guyz,
is tem fortress 2 that gud game?
can i get the orange box at music world?
or is there any planet M in noth delhi (rohini)?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2007)

Planet M addresses *hindunet.tolshop.com/v1/indian/viewoutlets.php?code=Planet+M


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah guyz,TF2 looks coool.
and orage box for 999 is worth it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2007)

PC gamer awarded the box
94/100
Source:Gamespot.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

will the orange box be available to local retailers?

i hope the TF2 will be a gud multiplayer unlike the F**ING city of heros for which we had to pay monthly fee to play it.
is it only MP?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

1. Planet M
E-3,South Extension-II,
New Delhi- 110049

2. Planet M
D-3, Cannaught Place, Mezzanine & Ground Floor,
Next to Odeon Cinema,
New Delhi - 110001

3. Planet M
4 Community Centre,
Saket,
New Delhi.

4. Planet M,
Shop No.UG2,
1st floor,
TDI Mall,
Shivaji Estate,
Rajouri Gardens,
New Delhi.

5. Planet M
F-15,1st Floor
Cross River Mall,
CBD, Shahdara,


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

thnx bhai.
2moro m going to CP.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 9, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Where?Planet M?


 ROFL.

how & where you'll buy this?

@ your home town???


i'll get as soon as i get money


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 9, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> thnx bhai.
> 2moro m going to CP.


hmmm


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hmmm



kehna i mean likhna kya chahte lol?
BTW u going for Orange box?
looks koool.
5 games 999 Rs. hhhmmm looooot lo.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 9, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> kehna i mean likhna kya chahte lol?
> BTW u going for Orange box?
> looks koool.
> 5 games 999 Rs. hhhmmm looooot lo.


hehe tujhe pata hai main kya kehna chahta hu.Planet M toh bahana hai.PB jaana hai.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

nahi nahi really Planet M.
no PB.


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

its only mp, i asked this guy at a local store he said orange box would be coming to india on december and the xbox360 version is coming tomorrow, lets just wait shall we


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

XBox version wud be much costly.
hmmm?
any ideas of OB being available on music world?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> nahi nahi really Planet M.
> no PB.


yer wahan aane me 1-2 mahine lag jayenge.PB rocks!!!
But seroiously guys orange box is really worth it.I mean I would pay 1k only for TF2.It is awesome.and not to mention the episode 2 of highly acclaimed half life series.

@gaurav and abtom:bhai log PB se kitne ki dvd\cd purchase karte ho?PM me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

has HL2:episode 2 been release or not?
TF2 looks cool.
gfx r smooth as seen in screens.
does it have a singleplaye ya only MP hi hai?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope Crysis is available at Planet "M" some days after of its release.


----------



## adithyagenius (Oct 10, 2007)

Seven Kingdoms Conquest releasing on 15th October.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Devil for the info.


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

orange box for pc is probably gonna hit near december, i asked this guy in a store


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 10, 2007)

Harvik very good thread started...


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Harvik very good thread started...


Thanks


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

has the orange box been released in India?
on PC or XBox 360?


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

just xbox360
hey harvy perseus mandate demo out i saw on bc


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

whats the cost of the orange box on xbox 360?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2007)

Same as PC.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

Rs.999????? on XBOX 360???

and is it available in CP planet M?


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

nah its rs2510


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 10, 2007)

Orange Box was released on Steam at 1:30PM IST (2hrs ago).. Fscking Valve! I had already bought it and it was preloaded. Now its updating since 2 hours. Goddammit! Let Me Play!!

(Yeh, I bought it nearly a month ago. Could'nt resist TF2, teh best game ever!)


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2007)

Added Demo download Link for *FEAR Perseus Mandate*


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks harvik


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2007)

^^I'll be downloading it tonight.I was getting more than 2Mbps on that torrent.I also have to download some vista language packs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

today i went  to CP planet M and asked for the orange box.
The guy said ' woh kya hai'?
i didnt get the orange box so i bought Halo 3.
where can i get the orange box in north delhi?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 10, 2007)

^^f*ck man its already 10th today and they have no clue?Unbelievable.These *&^&* don't know how many orange boxes they are gonna sell.

@abtom:wait another week and try again.And congrats for halo3 this game rocks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2007)

They said,"2-4 din me aa jayega"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

i just dont get what is the story of halo, halo2 and halo 3?
but i finished halo and m playing halo 2.
not tried halo 3 yet.


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

i also got my hands on halo combat evolved, game looks great


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 10, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> halo3 le liya na,ab zyada bhao mat kha.Halo3 is awesome yaar.


aur woh bhi 1900 ki leke aaya hai.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

halo combat evolved was a gud game.
i finished it but didnt get the story at all.
@gaurav-1900 ki is liye laya hoon kyonki maine socha chalo ek aadhi XBox 360 ki original game le hi lete hai.
and everybody was saying it is gud so i bought it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2007)

IGN score for Orange Box- 9.5
*www.gamerankings.com/itemrankings/launchreview.asp?reviewid=812871


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 10, 2007)

i got only one ques for now-WHEN will this OB come to INDIA?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

@abtom its available on ebay india, and the seller is from delhi  check out from this link .. only one is available. 

EDIT: BTW how do you guys pay for Steam? dad's Credit Card?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2007)

^^It says 
"This is a pre order Only the game is releasing on16th Oct 2007 in India , It will be shipped only after that"
So should we expect the game to be on shelves after 16th?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am currently trying to get my hands on The Orange Box.


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

^^get it from steam it will be double price though its 50 dollars there and 25 dollars here


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok guys 16th is the date it will be available on planet m's.Just 5 more days to go.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 11, 2007)

BTW , what is the orange box  ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

^^^^LMAO.Man are you kidding me?

guys check this LINK
Orange box for 950(in Delhi).


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

> The Orange Box is a video game compilation created by Valve, which contains *Half-Life 2, Half-Life 2: Episode One, Half-Life 2: Episode Two, Portal, Team Fortress 2 and Peggle Extreme*. The Windows version was released on October 10, 2007 as both retail boxed copy, and as a download available through Valve's Steam service. The package retails for $49.95. The Xbox 360 version was also released on October 10, 2007 and retails for $59.95. A PlayStation 3 version is slated to be released in November[2] or December[4] 2007.



Wiki


----------



## shantanu (Oct 11, 2007)

man ! man i guess CC payments are accepted  , buying right away from this site.. is it ok ?

these games are for PC ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

BTW dont you guys have HL2, HL2:E1 with you already? isnt it a waste to buy it again?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> man ! man i guess CC payments are accepted  , buying right away from this site.. is it ok ?
> 
> these games are for PC ?



^^no don't buy it it will cost you $50.its available in India for only Rs.999.

Lets get the facts right:
Half life:ep2:$30
TF2:$30---------->This is the multiplayer game of the decade.
Portal:$20

total for these three games:80$ but the orange box whixh also ships the original two hf2 games costs just $50(only RS.999 in India) and you can also gift these games to your friend if you happen to have 2 copies.

*Yes they are for PC.*


----------



## shantanu (Oct 11, 2007)

so where to get it in india ?

are these available at Music world or Planet M kind of stores ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2007)

^^^ It will be available soon .. most probabally 16 of this month.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> so where to get it in india ?
> 
> are these available at Music world or Planet M kind of stores ?



WWCDROM is the official reseller in India but they have no retail outlet so most PLANET M's will retail the OB.

CHECK out the Link I gave in my earlier post!!!!Its will be available on 12th at 950(if you pick up yourself) from there.They have a store inDelhi(Paschim Vihar).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2007)

So is it 12th or 16th finally?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 11, 2007)

> check this LINK



Its 16 for Planet m's but check out ^^ site they have put up a date of 12th.PRICE IS Rs.999 confirmed.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

today m going to music world.
can i get the OB there?


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

relax bud its not yet out


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

didnt get OB at the music world either.
now i will have to wait till 16 or 12.
no other choice.


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

of course its not yet out u will have to wait


----------



## quadroplex780 (Oct 12, 2007)

Here download the timeshift demo-
*download.nvidia.com/downloads/nZone/demos/timeshift_spdemo.exe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2007)

That link says the game will be shipped on 16th.
downloading PES 2008 demo to prevent myself from reading the spoilers


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 12, 2007)

Half Life 2 - episode 2 gets rave reviews ! Looks like the gaming world can't get enough of Half Life and CS series !


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

half life 2 episode 2 is only 6 hours,


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 12, 2007)

u mean u finish single player in 6 hours ?


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

first of all half life 2 ep 2 is ONLY single player, and according to ign gametime is less than episode 1, and is around 6 hours which definitely sucks. but on the bright side we get tf2 in orange box and the other half life packs and portal


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 12, 2007)

This is one game (Half Life) where I am not out of sync with popular tastes.

I played Half Life1 but could not complete it (I think four episodes were remaining) because my computer got virus and I had to reformat the disc. Somehow I have never felt like reloading it though it was very addictive when I was playing.

While I enjoyed Half Life when I was playing, it does not give me the same feeling of nostalgia that Deus Ex, Starcraft and Grim Fandango gave. I mean I would want to play these games again but not Half Life. This is why I am out of sync with current hype around Orange Box.

I wish I could lay my hands on a legal copy of System Shock 2. It is not available in Kolkata and probably not in India !!


----------



## assasin (Oct 13, 2007)

Crysis official system requirements revealed :

Windows Vista gamers will need slightly faster CPUs and more RAM than gamers playing on Windows XP. 

Minimum System Requirements 
OS Windows XP or Windows Vista 
Processor 2.8 GHz or faster (XP) or 3.2 GHz or faster (Vista) 
Memory 1.0 GB RAM (XP) or 1.5 GB RAM (Vista) 
Video Card 256 MB 
Hard Drive 12GB 
Sound Card DirectX 9.0c compatible 

Supported Processors: 
Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz (3.2 GHz for Vista) or faster 
Intel Core 2.0 GHz (2.2 GHz for Vista) or faster 
AMD Athlon 2800+ (3200+ for Vista) or faster. 

Supported Video Cards: 
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (Radeon X800 Pro for Vista) or greater. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported. Integrated chipsets are not supported. Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be required. 

Recommended System Requirements 
OS Windows XP / Vista 
Processor Intel Core 2 DUO @ 2.2GHz or AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ 
Memory 2.0 GB RAM 
GPU NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS/640 or similar

Source


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 13, 2007)

@assasin
there are many games with even more requirements now itseld. SO i think Crysis won't be dat HEAVY on every systems. Hope nvidia launches new optimised drivers which boosts performance in Crylis[like da one released for Lost Planet].


----------



## entrana (Oct 13, 2007)

i dont think crysis would really be that heavy on resources, it wont be practical and the creators would lose money because only people who have good systems can play it. they are releasing something that can only be played by a small amount


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2007)

Is Orange box out yet?


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

yes my friend the long wait is finally over


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

ill have it by da evening.is it on planet M?


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

it shud be


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

no IT ISNT.
NO OB ON PLANET M.
yeh kya hai?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

^^wtf man.These planet m guys are really dumpa&&es...They don't know what OB is and how much they can earn.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't find it either. Getting it through www.nextworld.in . Hope it gets here soon. Will order it on thursdays


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 16, 2007)

I've Ordered Orange Box at Landmark(for Xbox 360) , they're gonna get it sourced in a week . Yippie !


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

why did u get it for x360 how do u expect to play it online?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2007)

I have decided to get it "the other way".I can't wait now.
Maybe I ll buy it in future for TF2.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 16, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I have decided to get it "the other way".I can't wait now.
> Maybe I ll buy it in future for TF2.


 

did anyone ask you?

PIRATE


----------



## entrana (Oct 17, 2007)

^^?
and ye jericho coming out in 6 days

OB coming out after pujas


----------



## Stalker (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm....no discussion about UT3 Demo on this thread?? 

Demo's good....i felt like i was playing Gears of war (Gfx wise).....The game looks gorgeous..... Hoverboard rocks


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 17, 2007)

^Yeah its awesome.


----------



## entrana (Oct 18, 2007)

Guys Confirmed News Ob Coming On Monday!!!


----------



## entrana (Oct 21, 2007)

You Guys I Got Orange Box Its Goddam Awesome


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2007)

You got it from Planet m?


----------



## entrana (Oct 21, 2007)

its not available in planet m. i got it from a local store , but u can find it also at m3


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> You got it from Planet m?


 why are you asking about Planet M?  

as if... 


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

^^yea lol.I know this petty secret.

@arsenal_gunner:dude you can get it for Rs.820 shipped to your home if you really want it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

is it just Rs.820???


----------



## Stalker (Oct 21, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> is it just Rs.820???



same question..


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 21, 2007)

The price of Orange Box is Rs 999.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 21, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> The price of Orange Box is Rs 999.


Its 950 in nextworld.in

Maybe its even more cheaper in other stores.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2007)

@devil: No thanks dude.Ill wait for a few more days(3-4)


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> @devil: No thanks dude.Ill wait for a few more days(3-4)



Pirate


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> @devil: No thanks dude.Ill wait for a few more days(3-4)


haan jab tak woh wali copy na aa jaye market mein.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2007)

wo copy to kal hi aa jayegee 



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> Pirate


 Now I wont give you the links


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^^lol...


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> wo copy to kal hi aa jayegee
> 
> Now I wont give you the links


 

you are a senior  member & you're promoting Piracy

Thread reported


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> you are a senior  member & you're promoting Piracy
> 
> Thread reported



You think I am promoting piracy while I ask about the availability of the game in stores everyday
and you even reported the thread.Lol retard


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> You think I am promoting piracy while I ask about the availability of the game in stores everyday
> and you even reported the thread.Lol retard


 ya

OB in your City, oops i mean village  LOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!

then why are you talkin of Links & "that copy" ???

RETURD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ya in my village
What do you think I mean by those terms?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

OKAY PRO NOOB. enuf.

when you get the OB, get me its pic, over a paper with Hand Written "s18000rpm"

dont cry like Alonso, he's gone ....to 3rd place


----------



## baccilus (Oct 22, 2007)

Got OB from nextworld. Great. Especially TF2. This package will be sufficient for months for me. Have to play episode 1 onwards.


----------



## Who (Oct 22, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @arsenal_gunner:dude you can get it for Rs.820 shipped to your home if you really want it.




 Hey i want to buy the orange box but i can't find it in my town , do you know a way that i can get the orginal OB to shipped at my home ? but do mind though i don't have credit card to pay via online  so if the payment is possible in anyother way please Pm me because i really want an OB for my diwali vacation, thanks.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 22, 2007)

Guys How much is AOE III The Adian Dynasty is costing here in India? and where I can get it?


----------



## entrana (Oct 22, 2007)

around 1600^^


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2007)

yup entrana is rite absolutely rite.OB ROX and TF2 is the best m7ultiplayer game i have played till the date.


----------



## entrana (Oct 22, 2007)

its not precisely the BEST but its really really REALLY fun


----------



## xbonez (Oct 22, 2007)

am at last level of HL2 Ep2 and after this gonna start portal


----------



## baccilus (Oct 22, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> Hey i want to buy the orange box but i can't find it in my town , do you know a way that i can get the orginal OB to shipped at my home ? but do mind though i don't have credit card to pay via online  so if the payment is possible in anyother way please Pm me because i really want an OB for my diwali vacation, thanks.



Buy it from here

They have good service and price and deliver on time. Just deposit the money to the account no they provide. Or you can pay on delivery. Whichever suits you.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2007)

@xbonez-portal is not so gud.try TF2.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

Ya start portal.Its great


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 22, 2007)

Portal is awesome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2007)

what is gud in portal?i found it a bit confusing.
has anybody finished that game?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

I have finished it.It is a bit short but it is challenging(advanced levels and challenges are very hard) and the humor is awesome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 22, 2007)

i think i should also start it.
i think it is 6 hrs long.is it?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 22, 2007)

2-3 hours long.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

could get upto 10+ if you play challenges


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 23, 2007)

Right now i am at a friends house.My last pc broke (graphics card kaput).
My pc should get assembled in 2 days.Then i'll be online again.
Guess my new pc's gonna be SLI.
Thank you guys that this thread is still alive.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Right now i am at a friends house.My last pc broke (graphics card kaput).



Your 8800 GTS 640 MB is dead?


----------



## entrana (Oct 23, 2007)

holy crap dude ur gts blew!!! how!! and u can afford a sli!! dude u rock!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 23, 2007)

No guys i had two pcs.One of which i used for downloading and 

surfing.The config of which is given below - 
Old Config
MOBO - MSI 6367 nforce 1 with AGP 4x
Graphics Card - Walton Chaintech Nvidia Geforce 6600 with AGP 8x(never 

buy a walton chaintech product)
Ram - 1 GB DDR 266Mhz Ram
Processor - AMD Athlon XP 2400+ 2.0001Ghz 

New config
Mobo - P5NE-SLI Nvidia nforce 650i SLI ordered from Rasi for Rs 8200
Processor - Core2Duo E6550 2.33Ghz 1333Mhz FSB bought locally Rs 7195
PSU(SMPS) - Cooler Master Extreme Power 600watt bought from itwares for 

Rs 3600(has not arrived yet though shipped on 18th oct by gati courier)
Graphics Card - Dual XFX Nvidia 8600GT plain Latest model for SLI 

ordered from Rashi for Rs 7500 each(i have already told why its 7500 

and not 6500)
Ram - 2 sticks of 1GB Kingston DDR II 667Mhz ram for Rs 2800(Rs1400 

each)
Hard Drive - Segate 250GB SATA I Rs 2800(SATA II not available)
UPS - APC 650 VA Rs 3,300 from Rashi


----------



## entrana (Oct 23, 2007)

kya bhai tere gts ko kya hua


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 24, 2007)

8800GTS is still there.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 24, 2007)

PES 2008 is released.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 25, 2007)

*Funniest Videogame Bug Ever in Pro Evolution Soccer 2008*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2007)

they were jumping like monkeys.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

Clive Barker's Jericho got Mediocre rating from IGN.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 29, 2007)

what about witcher? howz it supposed to be?


----------



## entrana (Oct 29, 2007)

i dont think withcer is good, not many good games coming this season we have to wait til november. dont go by the ratings in ign, they are too biased read reader reviews, jericho is a good game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

yaar tu to aise keh raha hai jaise nov is ages far.abhi 8-9 dind baad to crysis is releasing.hellgate london,NFS pro street and many other gud games r going to be released.


----------



## xbonez (Oct 29, 2007)

don't forget F.E.A.R. - Persues Mandate - realeasing early Nov


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2007)

Yay i got the Orange box


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Yay i got the Orange box



Kitne ka kharida?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/usercp.php


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2007)

999

OMFG The dvds are not being detected


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> 999
> 
> OMFG The dvds are not being detected



Try them in XP or buy new DVD-RW.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2007)

Tried
Other dvds are working.
looks like many people are having problems with this sh1t.
if this  is the case I'll d\l the iso and activate it with my cd key.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2007)

How many dvds are in Box?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2007)

2,both sh1ts


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

the dvd s are dual layer ones coz OB sizes 16.6 GB when installed.please guyz anyone play TF2 online.i have created a server named DIGIT.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2007)

Nope they are not dual layer.
4.37 and 3.42 gb (iso size)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 31, 2007)

^^yay boy this is a very common problem with orange boxes in India.You can download the games and use your cd keys to activate or demand a replacement fron your dealer or request copies of original DVD from someone and install it using your cd key.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

it can be used for wrong deeds also.like using the key and then asking the dealer for another copy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2007)

Duh! I am pissed off
Downloading

I dont think replacement will work as this is very common.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

i also got the same dvds not beibg detecting prob.someother dvd s were working and some werent.
maybe try other dvd writer.DLing will consume too much time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> maybe try other dvd writer


 So Is the problem in DVD drive?

lol going legit is hard

Ok I am sending it for replacement.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

replacement wud be a wise choice.
DVD drive mite be the prob coz it occured with me too.


----------



## entrana (Oct 31, 2007)

its working with me, in my samsung drive and lg drive.try to explore it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

it is working with some and not with others.
yaar it is running fine with me too after the dvd drive change.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2007)

@ entrana-I have tried everything(except running it on some other system)


----------



## entrana (Oct 31, 2007)

then try it on another computer something like that happened to me to, excpet it was with a headset

lost planet is also good guys. so far games with unreal 3 engine, this was the best one.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2007)

@Arnav: How old is your dvd-rw?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 31, 2007)

@arsenal_gunners: dude start your downloads hehe I am 100% sure the DVDs are corrupted......most orange boxes have corrupted DVDs in India.

I think 8gb download will take 11-12 hours at 2mbps.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

no.i dont think that they r corrupted.me and 3 of my frnds got orange boxes and all r working fine.
it is surely the dvd drive which is causing the probs


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL @Arsenal Gunners 


why dont you ask your PC vendor for a temp. DVD drive ?  NOOOOOOOOOB!

Finally you got a Legit game & its sh1t  LOOOOOOL!!!!

i hope they can replace it sooon, coz you live in ******r , 7 hours from nearest city LOLOLOLOL!!!!!

get the replcement & post screenies soon


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2007)

He bought original for the first time and discs are not working. 

Nooooooob


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

papobn ki saza hai.
u guyz know which paaps.
@arsenal gunners-try on some other system if it works it is ok.if it doesnt it is corrupted.
jaake shopkeeper ke mooh pe maro and get a new one.



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> maybe he is the only one with PC in his town


    

africa ke jungles me rehta hai kya???
only one pc in the whole town??
no cyber cafe??must be.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

bhai logon mario ki koi new game aayi hai kya


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

bhai time machine se aaye ho kya past se???
1980 se maybe.
mario mario karte ho aur PES 08 Khelte ho.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> bhai logon mario ki koi new game aayi hai kya



Mario Forever

Search in google and download it. I am too lazy to give you the link.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Mario Forever
> 
> Search in google and download it. I am too lazy to give you the link.


woh toh hai mere pass Digit mein aayi thi.Koi aur ho toh batao.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2007)

@s18- Go to asylum retard.

@rest-700 mb d\l already


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 31, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> @s18- Go to asylum retard.


 

whatever PIRATE


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 31, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> whatever PIRATE


He believes in P2P.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2007)

^^he believes in Free world and sharing.

Too bad.....he wont buy any original game in his life.hehe.bad luck arsenal_gunners.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 1, 2007)

I could not get my hands on *The orange Box* because its not available here at Planet M .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2007)

LOool before sending it for replacement I tried it on some noob's drive and it worked at once.What should I do now?Copy it to another dvd?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> LOool before sending it for replacement I tried it on some noob's drive and it worked at once.What should I do now?Copy it to another dvd?


see i told ya  NOOOOOOOOB!

get that drive(temporarily, coz anyways u'l use No-DVD patch) , or get a new drive


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

@Arnav: Buy DVD-RW noob, they are cheap these days.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> see i told ya  NOOOOOOOOB!
> 
> get that drive(temporarily, coz anyways u'l use No-DVD patch) , or get a new drive


no dvd patch???steam doesnt need the dvd to play.
so no need for a patch


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

^oh, sorry, didnt know that 

i never owned a "Steam" game


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^oh, sorry, didnt know that
> 
> i never owned a "Steam" game



majak kar rahe ho ya sahi me nahi pata tha???
u dont have CS??


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> majak kar rahe ho ya sahi me nahi pata tha???
> u dont have CS??


 i do hav CSS, but bought it thru BSNL dataone, so didnt knew about No-Cd/DVD thing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2007)

Yaya I wont buy a new drive for just 1 dvd.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Yaya I wont buy a new drive for just 1 dvd.



Ok pirate


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2007)

^^So you coming tomorrow for a tf2 session on official servers?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^So you coming tomorrow for a tf2 session on official servers?



Of course
I am buying OB 2morrow only for TF2.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Of course
> I am buying OB 2morrow only for TF2.


kaunsi wali 50 rs wali.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> kaunsi wali 50 rs wali.



999 walli original 

Mein palika bazaar nahi jata.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> 999 walli original
> 
> Mein palika bazaar nahi jata.


good main bhi nahi jaata you know na i hate piracy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2007)

@gaurav-woh delhi wale palika ki baat kar raha tha.u know what i mean.
@arsennal_gunners-why 2moro why not now???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> @gaurav-woh delhi wale palika ki baat kar raha tha.u know what i mean.
> @arsennal_gunners-why 2moro why not now???


palika delhi mein hi hai  waise mujhe nahi pata main kabhi gaya nahi wahan


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 3, 2007)

bhai sar pe koi geheri chot lagi hai kya.
sab bhul gaye kya???
BTW anyone for TF2?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!I went to that dude and copied the dvds.It is working now


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> WOOOHOOO!I went to that dude and copied the dvds.It is working now


I hate piracy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2007)

@arsenal gunners_gud,come online as soon as u can.
@gaurav-we know u hate piracy and  DL 90 GB in a month.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> @arsenal gunners_gud,come online as soon as u can.
> @gaurav-we know u hate piracy and  DL 90 GB in a month.


I pay through credit card and download legal material from the vendor's site.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I pay through credit card and download legal material from the vendor's site.


yeah i know u pay to warez sites.yaar hame pata hai.
satya nahi chhipta.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> yeah i know u pay to warez sites.yaar hame pata hai.
> satya nahi chhipta.


What are warez?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I hate piracy.


Loool I ACTIVATED IT ON STEAM using my original key

Abtom dude I never played a TF game,so I am not even a noob
I want to practice with bots first.

This sh1t is updating now
I wanna play I wanna play


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 4, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I love piracy.



Tumhare jaiso se aur ummed bhi kya ki ja sakti hai


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 4, 2007)

Guys...Guys...please stick to the topic.I'll update this thread soon.Currently i am  busy benchmarking and troubleshooting with my new system.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 4, 2007)

any news abt Gears of War(PC) & assasins creed?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 4, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> LOL!  I am a *fool*


Bhai yeh kya bol rahe ho. hehe ab toh samajh aa gaya hoga ke i hate piracy se i love piracy kaise hua.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 4, 2007)

@gaurav_indian
No point carrying any further with this ....will only ruin this thread, am deleting all posts regarding this...suggest u do the same....


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 5, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Bhai yeh kya bol rahe ho. hehe ab toh samajh aa gaya hoga ke i hate piracy se i love piracy kaise hua.


Abe yeh patented technique hai. I'll sue you for using it


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Abe yeh patented technique hai. I'll sue you for using it


I have already used it on other forums.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Updated the thread.Some Games have been Delayed.But the good news is that Unreal Tournament 2007 will be released on November 19.*


----------



## Stalker (Nov 5, 2007)

err......Gears of War releasing tmrw?


----------



## entrana (Nov 5, 2007)

hey harv i know im going off topic, but cud u just tell me how to overclock my c2d. its at stock 2.66 wanna overclock it to the maximum safest possible , you know what i mean cud u just pm me. and by the way tomorrow cod4 would be released. just informing
the witcher is also good, many people are saying that


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 6, 2007)

^^I'll be discussing overclocking of your processor in this thread please follow to the last page.
Choto's thread for overclocking C2D


----------



## Stalker (Nov 6, 2007)

*Gears of War* IS out!!!


GamesSpot Review: 
*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/gearsofwar/review.html


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats cool news.

Call of Duty 4 got 9.4 from IGN.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys updated the thread.I have been waiting for these.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 6, 2007)

Assassin's Creed releasing on Nov 14th


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 6, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Assassin's Creed releasing on Nov 14th



Its a must buy game.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 6, 2007)

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/6240/ascreedcl1.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2007)

Fear Perseus Mandate got 5.9(Mediocre) from IGN. 

*pc.ign.com/articles/833/833248p1.html


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2007)

Is COD4 out in stores???
and GOW??


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 7, 2007)

Saw the ad of Supreme Commander expansion pack. Original was rated to be a good game .. hope this is great.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 7, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Fear Perseus Mandate got 5.9(Mediocre) from IGN.
> 
> *pc.ign.com/articles/833/833248p1.html


Expected.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2007)

Gears of War got 8.7 from IGN.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2007)

CoD and GoW both get 9.0 from Gamespot.
*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/gearsofwar/review.html
*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/callofduty4modernwarfare/review.html


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

Hellgate London received 7.0 rating from Gamespot.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

guyz i m going a bit offtopic but i wanted to ask a question.
i got some 2500 Rs.so please tell me which 2 games to buy out of all the new games mentioned in this thread.
GOW,COD4 etc are some options.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

Just go for COD4 and Gears of War.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

hellgate london and assasin s creed??
what abt them??


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

Hellgate London - Not a worth buy

Assassin Creed  - Yet to be released ( 2008 )


----------



## Ambar (Nov 9, 2007)

played COD 4 on 360 the game rox!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

@thirdeye-so GOW and COD4??
cost for both??


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

The price of COD 4 is Rs 1235 from nextworld.in 

Don't know about Gears of War Price.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

i cant buy online.hey nextworld is in pashchim vihar i think is it??


----------



## Who (Nov 9, 2007)

abtom don't buy COD 4 if you have 256 kbps connection , COD 4 main point is its multiplayer & it runs very badly on anything lower than 512 kbps , the single player is just 5.5 hours long.. don't waste money on it, please.. & about GOW i am not impressed by it one bit maybe because the xbox 360 version was better.. anyway if you haven't played go buy titan quest gold , just for 600 r/ it also has both the orignal & the expension or save the bucks maybe they will be useful in the future.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

@smit-i got a 2mbps conn.
hows titan quest?if its strategy then i will never buy it.
i was asking abt soem new action games.
COD is 5.5 hrs only??
and what abt GOW??
is it that bad??


----------



## Who (Nov 9, 2007)

well abtom COD 4's single player is 5.5 hour long but your connection is good enough to play its multiplayer which is awesome so i think you should get COD 4 now about GOW , GOW is the one of the greatest X box 360 game out there the PC version is also very good but your system is not powerful enough & sadly you will have to turn many things down which really sucks, & titan quest is a RPG like diablo its pretty awesome & i got titan quest gold from next world it costs only 620 Rs/-


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

what do i need more in my pc to play GOW??


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 9, 2007)

^^GOW will play fine on your pc at 1024*768 in DirectX 9 mode.


----------



## Who (Nov 9, 2007)

Wll you will have to play on medium texture & not sure but the dual core can be a bottleneck but like i said playing any game on medium texture sucks that's why i suggested you should buy titan quest gold.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 10, 2007)

what if i play it on Vista x64??
on dx 10?


----------



## xbonez (Nov 10, 2007)

FEAR Persues mandate full ver. is available now. waiting eagerly to play it


----------



## entrana (Nov 10, 2007)

perseus mandate not good. harvick played it


----------



## Stalker (Nov 10, 2007)

*SOLDIER OF FORTUNE : PAYBACK*

Releasing _*13th November, 07*_...


----------



## entrana (Nov 10, 2007)

that was a quick release^^^


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 10, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> *SOLDIER OF FORTUNE : PAYBACK*
> 
> Releasing _*13th November, 07*_...



Its going to be a very gory game...not for kids or young teen.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 10, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Its going to be a very gory game...not for kids or young teen.



 Of course


----------



## deadlyvenom (Nov 10, 2007)

did anyone play perseus mandate?how was it?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

deadlyvenom said:
			
		

> did anyone play perseus mandate?how was it?



Boring & Repeative.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 10, 2007)

^^The game is very poor.The first look at the demo gave me the idea.They spent little time or brainpower for gameplay.The AI of friendly characters sucks.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm thinkin of buying either CoD4 or Gears of War.....which one should i go for?

i feel...considering the fact that i still have dial-up  , i should go for GoW, coz the COd4 campaign is very short according to reviews.

any other suggestions?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

Go for Gears of War.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

^^Lol you actually bothered to play FEAR expansion pack!


----------



## assasin (Nov 11, 2007)

hey has any1 here completed HellGate London??????
did ya like it dood.cuz i'll get most of the games on the list by the 16th of this month.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> i'm thinkin of buying either CoD4 or Gears of War.....which one should i go for?
> 
> i feel...considering the fact that i still have dial-up  , i should go for GoW, coz the COd4 campaign is very short according to reviews.
> 
> any other suggestions?


I played COD4MW yesterday for constant 4.5Hrs(will complete it today).This COD version has by date the best storyline and gameplay,very intense.Man the chernobyl feel is better than anythin.

I will post some screens for you which i took using fraps.
If you buy this game then play it on XP.It performs better in XP rather than any version of vista.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 11, 2007)

Assassin's Creed is coming for Consoles(13 November) . PC version has been delayed until Early 2008.

Here are some receptions of game:

*Publication* *Score    *_
Famitsu_             37/40     _
Game Informer_   9.5/10     _
GamePro_             5/5     
_GamesRadar_        10/10


----------



## Stalker (Nov 11, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> *Publication* *Score    *_
> Famitsu_             37/40     _
> Game Informer_   9.5/10     _
> GamePro_             5/5
> _GamesRadar_        10/10



why have you given wikipedia links??


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 11, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> why have you given wikipedia links??



I have *enhanced interface* enabled from User CP.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2007)

Completed Call Of Duty 4 Modern Warfare

Here are some screens

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/2223/cod4mwui9.jpg

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7352/iw3sp2007111012404824mq2.th.jpg *img140.imageshack.us/img140/1218/iw3sp2007111012421344yu6.th.jpg *img140.imageshack.us/img140/4005/iw3sp2007111013474066lt9.th.jpg *img232.imageshack.us/img232/55/iw3sp2007111013490422zv0.th.jpg

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5493/iw3sp2007111012413875bg7.th.jpg *img232.imageshack.us/img232/3511/iw3sp2007111012410492ks7.th.jpg *img232.imageshack.us/img232/8137/iw3sp2007111014023481st9.th.jpg *img155.imageshack.us/img155/3268/iw3sp2007111015253457tg8.th.jpg

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/9940/iw3sp2007111016451431qn3.th.jpg *img126.imageshack.us/img126/6844/iw3sp2007111016001140nj2.th.jpg *img126.imageshack.us/img126/8140/iw3sp2007111016485607bc9.th.jpg *img232.imageshack.us/img232/6486/iw3sp2007111017183654kb1.th.jpg

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/3707/iw3sp2007111110283210sq2.th.jpg

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/8383/memorywa9.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2007)

*COD4MW Screens*

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2371/iw3sp2007111109414981nb4.th.jpg *img155.imageshack.us/img155/206/iw3sp2007111111185681ew4.th.jpg *img155.imageshack.us/img155/9518/iw3sp2007111111205937du9.th.jpg *img250.imageshack.us/img250/6350/iw3sp2007111111332785cy1.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice screens harvik


Crysis Reviews

PC Gamer  	 -        98 / 100  	
PC Zone UK 	-        92 / 100


----------



## hahahari (Nov 11, 2007)

Razor relised Crysis some 20 Minz ago.wtf???


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 11, 2007)

Crysis is yet to be released. That was reviews by Game Magazines.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 11, 2007)

It was relised by a WAREZ scene group some 40 minz before.I know it wasnt relised officially but a warez copy WHICH works is out.The present relise is fully working and has no problems.This certainly poses a great $$ loss for the game producers.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 11, 2007)

@Harvik780
Awesome screens dude!


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Thanks.



			
				hahahari said:
			
		

> It was relised by a WAREZ scene group some 40 minz before.I know it wasnt relised officially but a warez copy WHICH works is out.The present relise is fully working and has no problems.This certainly poses a great $$ loss for the game producers.



I am sure it'll be up soon on the cats or i think it has already been upped there.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^ cats??


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2007)

^^The best torrent sites for games.Coded


----------



## Stalker (Nov 11, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^The best torrent sites for games.Coded


oh...u r at Coloured- cats too? 

the torrent is avaliable at " "-bay...if u know what i mean

Edited Post!


----------



## hahahari (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh BCG?Nope I am into more eliter places and scene dumps


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> oh...u r at Coloured- cats too?
> i have an account there, but no use...no broadband yet!
> But torrentleech is way better....got an account there too
> 
> the torrent is avaliable at " "-bay...if u know what i mean



Good to know that.

Cats has closed registrations as of now for indefinite time.I know a good private tracker where the torrent has been upped with good speed....its midnight.



			
				hahahari said:
			
		

> Oh BCG?Nope I am into more eliter places and scene dumps


Ya like s(ene releases and s(ene torrents.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 11, 2007)

Its there at BCG too...

but going by the comments, it says that the crack is not working



> Apparently its nuked. bad crack. doesn't run on some systems, notably vista64.





> Hmmn...apparently this has been nuked.
> "NUKED:bad.crack.crashes.on.many.systems"


----------



## hahahari (Nov 11, 2007)

A fix will be relised for it.Btw it works fine on Vista 32 and all XP relises.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Gears Of War*

Got Gears Of War.Will post screens soon.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2007)

*Valve's David Speyrer Half-Life 2: Episode Three*


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 12, 2007)

I am yet to play Episode 2 as it was not available here in Planet M.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2007)

Kane & Lynch Dead Men will be released tomorrow.

From the makers of Hitman Series.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 12, 2007)

Anybody laid his hands on Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance ?


----------



## assasin (Nov 12, 2007)

hahahari said:
			
		

> A fix will be relised for it.Btw it works fine on Vista 32 and all XP relises.


 
a diff version is out for Vista x64(7.16GB) with c***k and its size is bout 1.1GB more than the 32bit version(6.04GB).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2007)

guyz,too much talk abt pi**cy(torrents) is going on.
better be carefull.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

Crysis got 9.4 rating from IGN.

*pc.ign.com/articles/834/834614p1.html


----------



## hahahari (Nov 13, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Crysis got 9.4 rating from IGN.
> 
> *pc.ign.com/articles/834/834614p1.html



considering the hardware requiremenys its bad.Farcry was better balanced.I ran it on a mx4000 but look at this ................ 

btw how much was farcry rated?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree, crysis hardware requirement are very high.

and Far Cry was rated 9.2 from Gamespot & IGN.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 13, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Crysis got 9.4 rating from IGN.
> 
> *pc.ign.com/articles/834/834614p1.html


You should never look at IGN ratings alone while assessing a game. I bought 2 - 3 lousy games a couple of years back because of this mistake.

Look at reader ratings too. For Crysis, it is 8.7 average which is good but not great.

Also, play Crysis ONLY if you have at least 8600 GT + 2 GB RAM and play in XP / DX9. Then perhaps you will be OK.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> You should never look at IGN ratings alone while assessing a game. I bought 2 - 3 lousy games a couple of years back because of this mistake.
> 
> Look at reader ratings too. For Crysis, it is 8.7 average which is good but not great.
> 
> Also, play Crysis ONLY if you have at least 8600 GT + 2 GB RAM and play in XP / DX9. Then perhaps you will be OK.



I have played the demo on my 8600 GT and i know the game is good like Far Cry.

And I don't go for a game just by seeing its rating @ game site.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 13, 2007)

Probably mine will run it

8600GT +1 GB ram +AMD 2X64 4400+  

I will have to wait till my exam finishes next month 5th ...too bad crysis relised during my exams.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone got his hands on Crysis.


----------



## Who (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok one person at a forum i visit has already bought this game & here are his views (He has a 8800 gts 640 MB) :- 


> well I've played past the first level - which is identical to the demo by the way - and now I'm on the second, and finding it much harder (at Hard difficulty).
> 
> Some more details about the game:
> 
> ...




 Also he found a cheap Very high tweak for the game, here it follows:-

 'Very High' On The Cheap


There's another thing you can try if you find Very High mode is just a bit too strenuous for your system. You can try the "cheap" version of Very High, which basically only implements the more obvious visual enhancements of Very High. To do this, instead of editing your .cfg files as covered above, all you need to do is set your in-game settings all to High as normal, then add the following commands to your System.cfg file (or just test them in the console first): r_UsePOM=1, r_sunshafts=1, e_water_ocean_fft=1, q_Renderer=3 and r_colorgrading=1. This will make High look extremely similar to Very High in most respects, but with quite a bit less of a performance hit. In a pinch, if you still need extra FPS, try disabling one of the effects, though keep in mind that q_Renderer=3 is necessary for color grading to work. You can also turn off Edge AA (r_UseEdgeAA=0) to make things look crisper and boost performance further.

*www.tweakguides.com/images/Crysis_22a.jpg
   *www.tweakguides.com/images/Crysis_22b.jpg
The screenshot comparison above shows that the cheap method looks very close to the real Very High, with the exception of some additional foliage, better water reflections and a few more objects visible in the distance on the left hand side. The FPS difference however is noticeable, as shown at the top right of each shot - 20FPS on the left vs. 26FPS on the right in this example. But this is just the quick way to get Very High on the cheap; obviously if you want to do things in more depth and tailor it to suit your own tastes (which I recommend), then read through the Advanced Tweaking section of this guide and put together your own custom configuration.


 Also he has written a tweak guide on the game, here is the link its pretty good :- 
             *www.tweakguides.com/Crysis_1.html


 Gamespot review 9.5 : *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/crysis/review.html?sid=6182739&tag=topslot;title;1


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 13, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Anyone got his hands on Crysis.



will get in 2 days time.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone tried / thinking of trying "supreme commander: Forged Alliance". User ratings are good


----------



## Stalker (Nov 13, 2007)

*CRYSIS IMPRESSIONS *

Source : taken from various other forums  



> hey guys, apart the gameplay, the graphics and the reality are, in one word, sh1t. I don't know how the game looks like on highest on dx 10 but on high in dx9 isn't worth playing. Far cry was innovative, for this game i don't know,. some things are better done in oblivion or in gothic, not to mention some physics that are better even in GTA or half life 2. I'l now try to play the campaign, but, the first impression is... a great dissapointment
> 
> uhmmm, dunno, think it uses both cores, as crytek was generally talking a lot about 4 cores utilization from what i can remember, for the great physics and so on.. the AI is great, you shoot [of course with silencer] and they run to the position where the bullet hits an obstacle or tree or whatever, i mean, it makes noises, sure, but thats not from where the bullet comes ;] hehehe, maybe there are some other ballistic rules in 2020 which we are not aware off? just try to shoot from layin down around and look the happy korean patrol walk all around lookin for the silver bullets ;] it can take even 10 hits in torso to put an guy down, i mean, kevlar vest, but if some gets hit from 50-60m with 10 bullets he doesn't get's up that fast and cries for more...
> 
> ...



Looks like COD4 totally pwned Crysis!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

You know we can kill north koreans with a newspaper in Crysis.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 13, 2007)

Well seems like the Hype was wrong but I have to play myself to say for certain


----------



## Stalker (Nov 13, 2007)

*www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3164321


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 13, 2007)

The most annoying thing in Crysis is that no bulletmarks or bloodmarks on enemy bodies. 
Bullets penetrates them[like air] if they are dead. Also enemies dn seems to be 'thrown' when shot with a shotgun at closer range. But in FC, enemies wud fly or get thrown 1~2 metres when fired with shotgun from close.

At maximum difficulty, the enemies with army suit seems to have far better armour than the nanosuite on 'extreme armour ' mode. 

The decals won't stay for long. Also birds wont fly away even if we fire at some of them. And in most cases when we try to knock down iulding in max strength mode, we get dead by getting hit with some ceiling, or roof pieces.
That is max strength mode, we seems to be vey delicate.

Also One of my friend is playing Crysis on 6200 128 Mb AGP card at 800*600 and all set to medium. The fact is that he is using very old driver, ie 84.xx and no problem. He dun even haf a decent proccy. he has a 32bit sempron 2600+.
I think crytek nd nvidia hand in glove are trying to fool us nd forcing gamers to go for better card by dropping the performance with newer drivers.
I installed newer 196.x beta and the performance droped drastically, nd i felt the image quality better with 84.xx forceware.

WTF?


----------



## Who (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys let start a review community of our own , what you guys have to say , i mean we can make a review team of our own , providing honest reviews to our forum members, we can also do some old game reviews too , so what do you think about this idea guys ??


----------



## baccilus (Nov 13, 2007)

Great Idea !


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 13, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> Hey guys let start a review community of our own , what you guys have to say , i mean we can make a review team of our own , providing honest reviews to our forum members, we can also do some old game reviews too , so what do you think about this idea guys ??


That's a very good idea but we need members who are dedicated.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2007)

Does anyone know the indian price of Crysis?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 13, 2007)

Crysis  bid @ Rs 379

Probably pirated.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 13, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I think crytek nd nvidia hand in glove are trying to fool us nd forcing gamers to go for better card by *dropping the performance with newer drivers*.
> I installed newer *196.x beta* and the performance droped drastically, nd i felt the image quality better with 84.xx forceware.



you mean 169 beta right?

hmmm.....i dunno about that, with my older forceware 163.xx, i used to get 20-30 fps in Crysis Very high, but with the 169.01 drivers i got 30-40 fps in crysis.(almost 10 fps boost)

Also the newer *169.09* beta driver is out today!


----------



## bikdel (Nov 13, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> One of my friend is playing Crysis on 6200 128 Mb AGP card at 800*600 and all set to medium. The fact is that he is using very old driver, ie 84.xx and no problem. He dun even haf a decent proccy. he has a 32bit sempron 2600+.
> I think crytek nd nvidia hand in glove are trying to fool us nd forcing gamers to go for better card by dropping the performance with newer drivers.
> I installed newer 196.x beta and the performance droped drastically, nd i felt the image quality better with 84.xx forceware.
> 
> WTF?



are you kidding?
how much RAM does he have? 
this is really wierd!! 





			
				smit said:
			
		

> Hey guys let start a review community of our own , what you guys have to say , i mean we can make a review team of our own , providing honest reviews to our forum members, we can also do some old game reviews too , so what do you think about this idea guys ??



gr8 idea



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> you mean 169 beta right?
> 
> hmmm.....i dunno about that, with my older forceware 163.xx, i used to get 20-30 fps in Crysis Very high, but with the 169.01 drivers i got 30-40 fps in crysis.(almost 10 fps boost)
> 
> Also the newer *169.09* beta driver is out today!



those are most probably optimised for ur card i.e. the DX 10 cards..

older cards may work better with older drivers...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 13, 2007)

he has 1GB DDr400 single channel.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 13, 2007)

@ aravind_n20

does the game work on SM 2.0 cards? like FX 5200? .. dont wanna playable FPS , just wanna see how it looks..


----------



## Stalker (Nov 13, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> @ aravind_n20
> 
> does the game work on SM 2.0 cards? like FX 5200? .. dont wanna playable FPS , just wanna see how it looks..


hmm....i didnt try it out on 5200 yet  .....will let u know.

From the Demo Readme...



> REQUIRED SYSTEM SPECIFICATIONS:
> 
> OS: Windows XP or Windows Vista
> 
> ...



Both the ATi cards are based on shader model 2


----------



## Who (Nov 13, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> That's a very good idea but we need members who are dedicated.




 Thanks for the support. yup i sure we need more members, i am thinking making a team of six reviewers for the begaing , also i will make new thread for discussing more on this topic but i just wanted to know who wants to help us reviewing games so we can start our communinty ASAP, & start reviewing games.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 13, 2007)

I think 9800 Pro nd XT has SM 1.6 or 1.8..somethin nd not 2.0.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 13, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I think 9800 Pro nd XT has SM 1.6 or 1.8..somethin nd not 2.0.


 

who told you?

hey and please do try on ur onboard ASAP .. i wanna see some screenhots 



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> hmm....i didnt try it out on 5200 yet  .....will let u know.
> 
> From the Demo Readme...
> 
> ...



wierd... NVIDIA card on MIN requirement is SM 3.0 and ATI is SM 2.0

also even in recommended reqs, NVIDIA is SM 4.0 and ATI is again 2.0 

whats going on?

seems Ati could have done the job for cheap


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just finished Gears Of War PC with my brother in co-op mode.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 14, 2007)

*169.09 Beta drivers*

DOWNLOAD



> * Beta driver for GeForce 6, 7, and 8 series GPUs.
> * Recommended driver for Crysis.
> 
> This driver:
> ...



40 - 50 % ??


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 14, 2007)

^^Downloading now for XP.

Edit : Installing now


----------



## Stalker (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ and the results?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 14, 2007)

I tried it on the demo but no improvements.I get 27 FPS avg with everything high except volumetric effects and particles which are set to medium.
I'll get crysis tomorrow and will try on it with this driver.
I don't know why the cut scenes have slow FPS compared to gameplay.
BTW......Stalker did you get hands on Crysis??


----------



## Stalker (Nov 14, 2007)

^^Crysis? no...not yet. 

btw, i tried the newer drivers, *no improvements!*

But the water reflections feel correct now......they update properly,


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 15, 2007)

crysis did work on onboard X1250
read more at:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29063&page=6


----------



## cynosure (Nov 15, 2007)

Played crysis today and I must say its one well crafted game. Although I set everything to medium except water and physics but still the graphics were very good. But as somebody pointed out in previous post, the birds (hen) are not at all responsive to the bullets and other sound. Even if they are killed (after you grab and throw them) you can hear their noise after you punch their dead body. They also do not run away although the tortoise seems to be afraid of us.

The cars' body do not break after the player punches or shoots at it and I think that is one huge mistake considering the amount of work this game has demanded and the the kind of game that it is.

The shadows are fantastic and so are the water effect. The AI is good but the enemies are not as intelligent as they should be at 'hard' mode. (I havent tried delta though)

The opening movie was fantastic and I am trying everything just to play like that. 

Right now downloading the bioshock demo.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 15, 2007)

some screenshots gys... please im dyin.


----------



## cynosure (Nov 16, 2007)

^There are already pleny of screenshots posted by the forum members. They are in the previous pages. Check them out.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Me and my brother using the Hammer Of Dawn against each other*
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/2347/gearsofwarad6.jpg

*Low quality because i made a movie using FRAPS at half size.*


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 17, 2007)

Soldier Of Fortune Payback,Blacksite Area 51 are all average games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2007)

i got soldier of fortune.
gfx 7/10.
gameplay 8/10
overall 7/10

@harvik780-yeah,soldier of fortune is an average game nothing more than that.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 19, 2007)

Crysis was too short a game.


----------



## cynosure (Nov 19, 2007)

^Have you completed the full version. 

Anybody here who has played the full version of bioshock? I played the demo and I really liked the game.


----------



## entrana (Nov 19, 2007)

harvik played , i played, nice , hard game. differnt type of game definitely a must have


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 19, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^Have you completed the full version.
> 
> Anybody here who has played the full version of bioshock? I played the demo and I really liked the game.


Yes i have played and completed Crysis and I think the game comes to an end very quickly.

On ur other question...as entrana said yes I have played and completed bioshock and its an excellent game and definitely a must have this year for pc gamers.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 19, 2007)

really nice review...thanks for sharing ur views m8..have tried some of these..looking fwd to try the rem also...btw did u miss out "Crysis" ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 19, 2007)

^^Thanks.The games are listed in two pages page 1 and page 4.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 19, 2007)

me getting Crysis and FEAR PM tomorrow


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 19, 2007)

^^Hope you enjoy those games.


----------



## Who (Nov 19, 2007)

Harvik you must play The witcher it totally rocks, the combat is awesome also everyone you should play the witcher also my friend played the game on 800 x 600 medium settings on a 6600 GT so its hardware friendly , it has one bad point the save & load times are huge but a patch coming out this early december will fix it.


 Also harvik where would you rate crysis on your top 10 pc games list of all time ?? , do mention first game in your list though


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 19, 2007)

m getting crysis an GOW 2moro.
hope they run on my crappy system


----------



## Who (Nov 19, 2007)

your system ain't creppy mine just little better than yours still GOW ran very smooth on DX 9 & i am not even gonna think of trying crysis until i play the demo, i think it will be more like a slideshow


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 19, 2007)

which gfx card u got?


----------



## Who (Nov 19, 2007)

8600 Gt Oc


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 20, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> Harvik you must play The witcher it totally rocks, the combat is awesome also everyone you should play the witcher also my friend played the game on 800 x 600 medium settings on a 6600 GT so its hardware friendly , it has one bad point the save & load times are huge but a patch coming out this early december will fix it.
> 
> 
> Also harvik where would you rate crysis on your top 10 pc games list of all time ?? , do mention first game in your list though



Yes entrana told me that The Witcher is a good game so i'll get it.

Crysis does not even come close to being in the top 10 pc game list.The game is too short i just completed it in 5 hrs and guess what I completed all the secondary objectives.I think 3DMark06 fairy Benchmark has far better graphics than what crysis's vegetation has yet its so poorly optimized even for nvidia cards and SLI oweners.People say that benchmarks are misleading but actually the game crysis is misleading in performance as the only goal for the launch of crysis was to boost sales of nvidia video cards.
The no. 1 game in my top 10 pc game list has got to be Half Life 2 because of the introduction of the Gravity Gun.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 20, 2007)

Pro Street got 6.5 from Gamespot. 

*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/needfo...l?om_act=convert&om_clk=tabs&tag=tabs;reviews


----------



## Chirag (Nov 20, 2007)

^^
Deserved it..


----------



## warfreak (Nov 21, 2007)

Unreal Tournament 3 released yesterday in U.S. & it releases today in Canada.
Gamesradar

Eurogamer

 Its yet to get a review fro Gamespot, IGN etc.


----------



## entrana (Nov 21, 2007)

the witcher is indeed good, although harvy u still wouldnt wanna miss oblivion


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 22, 2007)

UT 3 Review by Gamespot

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/unrealtournament2007/review.html?tag=tabs;reviews


----------



## hahahari (Nov 23, 2007)

Black Site : Area 51

worth the hype? and how long is gears of war?



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> UT 3 Review by Gamespot
> 
> *www.gamespot.com/pc/action/unrealtournament2007/review.html?tag=tabs;reviews



UT games suck.Too repettitive


----------



## entrana (Nov 23, 2007)

dont know how long gears of war is but its awesome


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 23, 2007)

@hahahari Blacksite Area 51 is not worth the hype.It has got poor reviews from many reviewers.

I have played Gears Of War and PC version Graphics are more superior to Xbox 360 graphics and gameplay certainly improves due to use of mouse and keyboard.All single player,co-op campaign and multi-player modes are excellent.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 23, 2007)

just finishes F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate...game is good...nothing spectacular like we felt when FEAR came out...i think its based on the same engine so nothing revolutionarily new about gfx or gameplay...story advances...apart from tht some new weapons and enemies.

I'd say 6.5/10

PS - as always, though it may be torturous, sit thru the credits...there's a little bit at the end


----------



## hahahari (Nov 23, 2007)

@Harvik780 thnx for the comments.Can you tell me how long it took you to play single player in normal mode for GOW??

Thnx bro


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 23, 2007)

@hahahari I have played Gears Of War on the 360 and then it took me 7Hrs to complete on Casual as the PC version has 5 new chapters which I completed in 7.5Hrs on casual.I also played on Insane with my brother and completed in around 7Hrs.Co-op becomes a lot easier with too experienced players.

I tried to Flank chainsaw most enemies.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 23, 2007)

Thnx for the info buddy.sems all the games comming out now a days are too short!!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya Crysis is a Big example.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

thats correct crysis is a good example...


----------



## xbonez (Nov 23, 2007)

now that i'm done with FEAR PM, m gonna start Crysis.........


----------



## entrana (Nov 23, 2007)

crysis is short but it isnt bad, and the graphics make it all so better, although i dont see it THAT GOOD . i find it as good as gears of war pc. Im playing crysis on high at 8x AA, @1280x1024, im not kidding


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 23, 2007)

Crysis is damn short. I started playing yesterday night and by today morning..its finished @ medium. Now im on next difficulty.
Once tried Delta on demo and it felt dat the KPA units has more armour than nanosuite.

Farcry had almost 4 times more playing time than Crysis. Hope Farcry 2 will be much longer.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 24, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Once tried Delta on demo and it felt dat the KPA units has more armour than nanosuite.
> 
> Farcry had almost 4 times more playing time than Crysis. Hope Farcry 2 will be much longer.


Yup very true.


----------



## entrana (Nov 24, 2007)

i heard farcry 2 isnt on a topical island anymore


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 24, 2007)

^^Ya entrana the setup's africa.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 24, 2007)

hahahari said:
			
		

> Thnx for the info buddy.sems all the games comming out now a days are too short!!!!


 That was true of World in Conflict too (single player).

My theory is: game developers reckon they don't have to spend a lot of time and money in single player any more since most gamers would go MP and get the value of money still.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

@ sanjay_111.

I donot agree that.
Eg : POP T2T it is medium long and intresting.

Some games are made short but they are much intresting than any others.
they have good storyline, graphics etc etc


----------



## hahahari (Nov 24, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i heard farcry 2 isnt on a topical island anymore



I would like it no to be on an island.They brought out two islands already.


----------



## entrana (Nov 24, 2007)

i dont think crysis is THAT demanding. right now i changed the settings, am running at everything maximum, and aa is 16xq something like that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i dont think crysis is THAT demanding. right now i changed the settings, am running at everything maximum and aa is 16xq something like that.


 At 16x with maximum settings it should be awesome.Post some screens.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2007)

Ya entrana show us some screens.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 24, 2007)

yup.


----------



## entrana (Nov 24, 2007)

sure but how to post screens


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> sure but how to post screens



1) First capture screenshots using *Fraps*
2) Go to supload.com
3) Upload captured images there
4) Post the links here.


----------



## entrana (Nov 24, 2007)

sorry guys could only take 1 nic screenshot because if i go near the enemies ill die.. sorry
*s2.supload.com/free/asd.JPG/view/
this image quality seems worse than the original. but hey i posted it


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2007)

Just one

Post more with fps display on screenshot.


----------



## krups (Nov 24, 2007)

great job... its really nice..


----------



## entrana (Nov 25, 2007)

the antialiasing of crysis is not that great. there are still jagged edges even at 16xq


----------



## assasin (Nov 26, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i dont think crysis is THAT demanding. right now i changed the settings, am running at everything maximum, and aa is 16xq something like that.


 
running at Ultra settings??? and at wat res?


----------



## entrana (Nov 26, 2007)

1280x1024.. i had to change water and posprocessing to medium and aa to 16x to run on normal framerates, but doesnt make much of a difference. very high looks way way way way way better than high. had to tweak it a little


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 27, 2007)

I recommend *Timeshift* above crysis.Its a very good game and isn't short at all.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Harvik,thnx I was gonna ask that question here


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

@harvik, entrana and others who've played crysis.... which game did u enjoy more? F.E.A.R. (at the time it came out) or crysis??

i personally liked FEAR much more. not only was the story amazingly gripping, it is the only game i've ever played that sends chills down my spine and really gets my heart racing. its gfx are awesome too.


----------



## Who (Nov 27, 2007)

Why aren't you people playing the witcher ?? its the best RPG game ever released , xbonez play the witcher its the best game of this year ,  the graphics are awesome considring the fact the game is made out aura tools shipped with neverwinter nights (2002) also the game world has an impact on ever choice you make, right from the chapter 1 , ex, in one chaper i had to protect a box of wepeons,  in later chapter many important NPC died in the game because a group of non human terroist got hold of the box.


 This game is great just try once , its best RPG ever released don't believe what other say this game is great.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 27, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> Why aren't you people playing the witcher ?? its the best RPG game ever released , xbonez play the witcher its the best game of this year ,  the graphics are awesome considring the fact the game is made out aura tools shipped with neverwinter nights (2002) also the game world has an impact on ever choice you make, right from the chapter 1 , ex, in one chaper i had to protect a box of wepeons,  in later chapter many important NPC died in the game because a group of non human terroist got hold of the box.
> 
> 
> This game is great just try once , its best RPG ever released don't believe what other say this game is great.



yeah witcher looks gr8.
i will get it in 2 days


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 27, 2007)

Completed Timeshift today.Total of 24 levels.The end boss was very very easy but overall the game provides a very good experience.You are given cut-scenes which if you understand properly....u get in the story.The concept of Time-shifting is very good although there are some flaws due to the obvious reason of science noobs.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 27, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> This game is great just try once , its best RPG ever released don't believe what other say this game is great.


Didya play TES4: Oblivion?


----------



## entrana (Nov 28, 2007)

^^agreeed,although oblivion gets boring because the most parts in the game are based on dungeon crawling. the graphics of fear sucks man, but the game is good.


----------



## entrana (Nov 30, 2007)

harv please check ur pm ive sent u something , well , important


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ^^agreeed,although oblivion gets boring because the most parts in the game are based on dungeon crawling. the graphics of fear sucks man, but the game is good.



dude, gfx of FEAR sucks  its one of the best looking games i've ever played


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2007)

On the fear point,most of the game is in boring office complexes and is monotonous.
Though GFX and firefights are awesome


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

^^even the physics and particle effects r awesome.....it really looks gr8 just after a fire-fight has ended......


----------



## entrana (Dec 1, 2007)

dunno my graphics look so plain and, not good


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

^^u played it with a 8800 GTS?? u must have played at ultra high........


----------



## entrana (Dec 3, 2007)

ya, duhh


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 3, 2007)

Now we have to wait for "Assassin's Creed" and "Alan Wake".BTW i gotta find "The Witcher" and "The Orange Box".


----------



## cynosure (Dec 3, 2007)

I got NFSS, Orange box, bioshock and crysis. Gonna try them from tomorrow.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ wow!! someone's been shopping......(or dl'ing???)


----------



## assasin (Dec 3, 2007)

hey does Crysis and Gears Of War look better under Vista (DX10) or XP(DX9.0c)??
also under which os does both perform better on the same config??

after updating to Vista SP1 v.658 the save files of Jericho and Gears of war hav gone kaput so cud some1 give me the save files plz......


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 3, 2007)

@assasin
surelly XP has better performance. The quality diff is almost un noticeable. Might need some serious comparison with both screenshots from XP nd Vista to point out the difference

@cynosure
NFS PS. plz   dun try it..itll ruin the day.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2007)

got COD4 and Thief today.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 3, 2007)

@xbonez
thief...isn't it an old game...
COD4 rox


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

^^Thief - deadly shadows.....yeah, not too new


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^got COD4 at pb?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Kane & Lynch Dead Men Screens*

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/1406/kaneandlynch20071204145gm8.th.jpg *img509.imageshack.us/img509/5528/kaneandlynch20071204145nk5.th.jpg *img509.imageshack.us/img509/881/kaneandlynch20071204145cs1.th.jpg *img509.imageshack.us/img509/7271/kaneandlynch20071204150pb4.th.jpg

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/8397/kaneandlynch20071204151xl7.th.jpg *img48.imageshack.us/img48/1058/kaneandlynch20071204152gt9.th.jpg *img411.imageshack.us/img411/9973/kaneandlynch20071204153pv3.th.jpg  *img444.imageshack.us/img444/3315/kaneandlynch20071204154ar9.th.jpg

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/2822/kaneandlynch20071204154rn5.th.jpg  *img530.imageshack.us/img530/4122/kaneandlynch20071204154zz9.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 4, 2007)

^Nice screens




*Download FIRST BioShock PC Patch Right Here*


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 4, 2007)

Gr8 link thanks Third_Eye.


----------



## entrana (Dec 4, 2007)

how is kane and lynch


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^got COD4 at pb?


yeah maybe.....can't seem to remember..


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 4, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> how is kane and lynch


Average 7.0


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Average 7.0



kane looks ok
how is the witcher and UT3??
i got kane and lynch and UT3 
will get the witcher 2moro
any new games??


----------



## cynosure (Dec 5, 2007)

NFSS, I tried this game and this game sucks.
Bioshock is damn good.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

^^  i heard everywhere that bioshock is gud...i tried playing it but left it after around 30min....just didn't like it...guess i need to give it another try


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 6, 2007)

Yup, the starting of bioshock was boring, so i quit it.
But in games like Crysis, the nanosuited fellas was damn lookin, that i completed it in one sitting.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah its ture.....Crysis is fantastic,no doubt.Its the game of this era!!!


----------



## entrana (Dec 6, 2007)

crysis is too repetitive and  short


----------



## hahahari (Dec 6, 2007)

^Gonna play both Crysis and Bioshock now^


----------



## xbonez (Dec 6, 2007)

i couldn't get past the 30min mark in STALKER too. i left it in about 20min....just didn't get the feel..........


----------



## sanjay_111 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sometimes, in games, u won't enjoy initially. In fact, I had experiences where I did not enjoy games for the first few sittings each longer than 30 mins. Examples: Civ IV, Rome: Total War (playing now in fact)

But I always believe in reader reviews and ratings. Look up those in a couple of sites (say IGN and Gamespot) and if those are good, then keep trying. Some games simply have a longer learning curve.

Found Civ IV absolutely addictive ultimately. Getting slowly addicted to Rome too.


----------



## entrana (Dec 7, 2007)

stalker is really really tough, i understand u might wanna quit but if u continue on its great


----------



## hahahari (Dec 11, 2007)

If its so compulsive to leave the game.I say use a trainer and blast your way till you get to a point where the game is interesting enough.


----------



## chicha (Dec 12, 2007)

games become unstable when trainers are used. cheats and trainers make the game boring and all the fun is sucked out.

Hitman is one game where no cheats should be used.
from my personal experience.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 12, 2007)

CryENGINE 2 Wins "People’s Choice" Award


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 12, 2007)

^^Yup i still think that cryengine 2 is Gr8 and not crysis.I have my fingers crossed as i'm waiting for games based on this engine.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes CryEngine 2 is awesome but not Crysis.


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 13, 2007)

^ yeah right.for great physics and graphics 
the scimitar engine (assasin's creed) is also good if not that much


----------



## hahahari (Dec 13, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> games become unstable when trainers are used. cheats and trainers make the game boring and all the fun is sucked out.
> 
> Hitman is one game where no cheats should be used.
> from my personal experience.



Its just for the fun of being able to learn the game at your own pace.


----------



## entrana (Dec 25, 2007)

guess no more new upcoming games


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 25, 2007)

There are Assasin's Creed for PC,The club and some more i'll update soon.


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 25, 2007)

I am waiting for Turok which is to be released in April of 2008


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 25, 2007)

^^Ya i have seen the video of the player gunning a dino.


----------



## entrana (Dec 29, 2007)

benoit sokal's sinking island looks good


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2007)

^^What is that!!


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 29, 2007)

Harvik780 said:


> ^^What is that!!



Its a new game. Google it for info.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2007)

Its a clicking one.Don't think I'll like it cause i didn't like still life.
i googled for the exact words entrana had written and google returned piracy group leaked results.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Watch out for these upcoming PC titles for 2008*

*

1 )Flatout : Ultimate Carnage/Head On

Expected Release Date : January 15,2008

Description : FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage is an over-the-top racing game where players experience the drive of their lives as they race around fully destructible environments. Enhanced over the original version of FlatOut 2, the game features 12 types of racing cars, five all-new single player and two all-new multiplayer game modes, plus high definition resolution to make the racing experience more real.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47768d4c3a5b9830517564.jpg

2 )Devil May Cry 4

Expected Release Date : February 5,2008

Description :  In Devil May Cry 4, players control the formidable Nero who comes to grips with his newly found power as his beliefs and allegiance are tested. Continuing the legacy of fast paced action synonymous with the series, Devil May Cry 4 pushes the envelope of excellence even further with the inclusion of a new combat system that incorporates Nero’s "Devil Bringer." This new feature has players delivering overwhelming damage to enemies with non-stop combos, while gaining new power for Nero’s right arm.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official USA Portal

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47768f82ecd4b302933812.jpg

3 )Assassin's Creed : February 12,2008

Description : The setting is 1191 AD. The Third Crusade is tearing the Holy Land apart. You, Altair, intend to stop the hostilities by suppressing both sides of the conflict. You are an Assassin, a warrior shrouded in secrecy and feared for your ruthlessness. Your actions can throw your immediate environment into chaos, and your existence will shape events during this pivotal moment in history.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Sites : 1 , 2

Official Forum

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_477692afa3b9a165153185.jpg

4 )Frontlines : Fuels Of War

Expected Release Date : February 12,2008

Description : The first project for Kaos Studios (a division of THQ founded by veterans of Trauma Studios, creators of Desert Combat and Battlefield 2 R&D projects), Frontlines: Fuel of War uses the advanced Unreal 3 engine for futuristic, intense fights in an open-world battlefield. In this all-too-bleak future of constant wars over natural resources, two sides compete for global supremacy: the Western Coalition (the United States and the European Union) and the Red Star Alliance (Russian/People's Republic of China). The game's nonlinear single-player campaign has players advancing their side's frontline into enemy territory.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_477694b8dcf96818318190.jpg

5 )Conflict Denied Ops

Expected Release Date : February 12,2008

Description : Conflict: Denied Ops draws its inspiration from this group of highly skilled individuals. An innovative new two player co-op FPS, Conflict: Denied Ops is set in today’s delicately balanced political climate, focusing on two covert field operatives, experts in weapons and military tactics. Conflict: Denied Ops allows players the freedom to switch seamlessly, at any point, between these two operatives to lay down cover fire, explore different paths through levels, create a distraction or pin down the enemy under crossfire.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47769735d192a324010173.jpg

6 )The Club

Expected Release Date : February 19,2008

Description : Players choose between eight unique fighters, each with their own combat style and agendas, as they travel the globe in a series of visceral urban battlefields. In addition to a variety of single-player scenarios, The Club boasts an array of multiplayer options to satisfy even the most discerning action aficionado.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_477699eb33edc343885697.jpg

7 )Turning Point : Fall of Liberty

Expected Release Date : February 26,2008

Description : Turning Point: Fall of Liberty delivers an explosive FPS experience in a world where famous locations and landmarks appear startlingly different under Nazi occupation, and will pose a new, very personal battle for players on their home turf. As Dan Carson - a reluctant New York City construction worker turned freedom fighter - gamers must survive the initial invasion before regrouping with other U.S. resistance members to take the fight back to the Nazis. Always outmanned and outgunned, players have to use a handful of guerilla tactics as they attempt to stop the world's now notorious war machine.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47769c010c1d4481473113.jpg

8 )Stalker : Clear Sky

Expected Release Date : Q1,2008

Description : The story of S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky brings the players one year prior to the events of the original S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game in 2011.A group of stalkers has for the first time reached the very heart of the Zone – Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant, and brings about a cataclysm on the brink of a catastrophe. New areas, which remained unknown since the time of the Zone emergence, appear on the Zone map. The Zone continues to shake with blowouts. The Zone is unstable. The anomalous activity is at its maximum.Experienced stalkers and newbies! Get ready for the new challenges in the exclusion zone!

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_47769e84a18ab145255226.jpg

9 )FarCry 2

Expected Release Date : March 25, 2008

Description : The sequel to the much-acclaimed island shooter aims to make a big splash in 2008.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a0667692b075517656.jpg

10 )Left 4 Dead

Expected Release Date : Febuary 12,2008

Description : Setting out to do for co-op gaming what Counter-Strike did for team combat, Left 4 Dead is an ambitious, independently-produced survival horror game from Turtle Rock Studios, the co-developers of Counter-Strike Source. Running on the Source engine, Left 4 Dead leaves four armed survivors of a world overrun with zombies, and they must fight their way out to escape the outbreak.Designed for co-op play, the four players must work together to finish each stage of the game, lending each other artillery support, sharing ammo and rescuing each other when zombies are on top of them. In addition to the standard four players as humans, another four players can be amongst the masses of assaulting zombies, seeking to take down the other players. Zombie players might even find themselves become one of the four mutant "boss" zombies, who have unique powers that can be used to devastate, injure, tie up, mark and track, confuse, or even humiliate the gun-toting human survivors.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a37ece508581628794.jpg

11 )Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction

Expected Release Date : Q2 2008

Description : The adventures of Sam Fisher continue in the fifth entry of the stealth-based series. In this game, all of the rules have changed, as the storyline takes a dramatic turn that will reinvent the Splinter Cell franchise forever. Fisher can no longer rely on his trusted bag of tools and iconic goggles. He's gone beyond being a double agent. Now he's a fully fledged fugitive without the intel of 3rd Echelon or the support of his friends. This time around, Fisher is going to need more than just a dark corner to survive...Experience original game play based on improvisation where your environment becomes your weapon. You need to react to changing situations and use the environment and the crowds around you to create diversions and deter your enemies.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a564d6d04937992100.jpg

12 )Brothers in Arms Hell's Highway

Expected Release Date : February/April,2008

Description : Gearbox's third entry in the venerable Brothers In Arms series heads up to the front as with the first of the series for next-generation systems. Delivering on the franchise’s compelling story, unrivaled authenticity and intense squad-based action, Brothers In Arms Hell’s Highway drops you into Operation Market-Garden, the largest airborne operation of World War II. Lead Matt Baker, Joe Hartsock and the rest of the 101st Airborne Division as they fight to open "Hell's Highway" in a daring bid for a quick end to the war. The game , makes use of the new Unreal Engine 3 technology for its delivery of the war experience, with new cutting-edge gameplay features and a completely redesigned online component.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a78b4dfba983194317.jpg

13 )Mercenaries 2 : World In Flames

Expected Release Date : Fbruary 8,2008

Description : Mercenaries 2: World in Flames is an explosive open-world action game set in a massive, highly reactive, war-torn world. A power-hungry tyrant messes with Venezuela's oil supply, sparking an invasion that turns the country into a warzone. But for you, international crisis is all upside: You are a mercenary, and you profit from chaos. These are world powers with deep pockets, deep grudges, and enough arms and ammo to start World War III. This is your kind of environment.Mercenaries 2 features the latest and most dangerous in civilian and military tech, everything from shiny new sports cars, to the future-tech satellite-guided bunker-busting mini-nuke. Tanks, APCs, boats, luxury automobiles -- you name it, you can have it delivered to you in real time. And if you run out of cash you can always 'acquire' the gear you need in the field. You are not a soldier. You don't have to play by anyone's rules. You have your own code: you will fulfill the terms of the contract, no matter what.

Reference : 1 , 2

Official Site

Official Forum

Screenshots
*imgbolt.com/public/thumb_4776a9932ce64419012714.jpg
*


----------



## spikygv (Dec 30, 2007)

cool list. . cant wait for 2008...


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 30, 2007)

Cool
Thanks for the list harvik


----------



## ring_wraith (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey man, any ETA on Resident Evil 5?


----------



## spikygv (Dec 30, 2007)

and ETA for the next POP ?
thanks.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2007)

Superb screenshots of Splinter Cell : Conviction.
i am waiting for this and alan wake....
any news  for mafia2 ?


----------



## entrana (Dec 30, 2007)

harvy bhai cats khula hain try kar le


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well guys 2008 is gonna be equally good for gamers.
Currently i have only added games for Q1 and Q2 for 2008 and i'll add more as the release date comes near.I'm really looking up towards some games like mafia.
Thanks to IGN,Gamespot and Wikipedia for the required info.
entrana cats is up for me.Maybe they were down for only some time.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

Any1 tried crysis in ati hd 2600 xt agp 512 mb.


----------



## spikygv (Dec 30, 2007)

it'll perform pathetically .. .


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

Why??? Wht is da defect? Ve u tried it?

Why??? Wht is da defect in it? Ve u tried it?


----------



## Stalker (Dec 30, 2007)

2600XT Benchmarks

The card under test is PCI-e based....AGP scores will be still lower

EDIT: link corrected


----------



## hahahari (Dec 30, 2007)

Harvik bhai mujhe bhi cat se milva do da.....


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

@stalker. Where is da benchmark.


----------



## Stalker (Dec 30, 2007)

Link corrected..


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 30, 2007)

Wht is da price of 2600 xt agp 256 mb n 512 mb ddr2? N 4 which cmpany it is da cheapest


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2007)

any news about that PC exclusive from maker of (one of 'em) GTA?

game name- APB.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46647

-----------------------------------------------------------------A little bit on *APB*

Trailer, its cool. (19.4MB)


The Homies
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/6418/cap001windvddz6.th.jpg 

Trying to Unlock the Car. Mafia Style , But Fail in doing so
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/3159/cap002windvdue9.th.jpg *img186.imageshack.us/img186/9972/cap003windvdij0.th.jpg

Now using other way to Open  *img225.imageshack.us/img225/6745/cap004windvdlg1.th.jpg 

Another Homie trying to Kill the Theft Alarm *img186.imageshack.us/img186/4858/cap005windvdov5.th.jpg

The Cop dudes are informed of the Theft.
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/1285/cap006windvdeb1.th.jpg

the Chase begins. Shoooting each other 
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/865/cap009windvdvc6.th.jpg *img183.imageshack.us/img183/3971/cap010windvdpd9.th.jpg

Alley chase *img183.imageshack.us/img183/1459/cap011windvdlv9.th.jpg where the Cops are blocked by a Container Truck  *img183.imageshack.us/img183/627/cap012windvdmm0.th.jpg

Now what goes in as a Stock ride...*img293.imageshack.us/img293/3691/cap013windvduj0.th.jpg comes out as *Pimped Up Ride* *img293.imageshack.us/img293/2091/cap014windvdcp6.th.jpg 
[copy pasted my post from here ]


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 30, 2007)

Will GTA4 release for the PC??There's another Midnight club race coming up but i don't know if it'll release for the pc or not.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2007)

previous post edited.

Its *APB*

Developed by David Jones, creator on the Grand Theft Auto series, this APB is a massively multiplayer online game based in living, breathing cities replicated from famous locales all over the world.

*pc.gamespy.com/pc/apb/

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46647



Harvik780 said:


> Will GTA4 release for the PC??There's another Midnight club race coming up but i don't know if it'll release for the pc or not.



nope. Midnight Club wont come on PC
damn lazy R*

no idea about GTA4, but if Microsoft wants to make some money (vista sales), they might bring GTA4 on PC.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh ya i have seen the trailer a few months back maybe remember Vin Diesel in it.

This game will be released tomorrow.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2007)

noooo.
 thats another game in wch Vin bald Diesel stars


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 30, 2007)

Don't know how i missed it!


----------



## danantha (Dec 31, 2007)

any news when gambience's cricket life 08 will be released. It looks promising.
Not able to get any info from their website


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 31, 2007)

Any1 tried cod4 in ati hd 2600 xt 512 mb ddr2.n wht is da rating given in da card by vista.


----------



## spikygv (Dec 31, 2007)

cod4 will run fine. coz my onbaord radeon x200 can handle it ok ...
plz avoid q's unrelated to the topic here.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 5, 2008)

*People, Get Ready for Diablo 3!*


----------



## warfreak (Jan 5, 2008)

I Hope this is not a repost:-

*www.borderlandsthegame.com/images/borderlands_logo.gif


*BORDERLANDS

INFO:-*
--------------------------------------------------------
*Developer*:- Gearbox Software
*Publisher* :- 2K Games
*Genre*       :- First Person Shooter ( With RPG Elements)
*Release*    :- Q4 2008
*Engine*     :- Unreal Engine 3
*Platforms* :- PC(Windows), XBox 360, Playstation 3

---------------------------------------------------------
*SCREENSHOTS:-
*---------------------------------------------------------
*www.borderlandsthegame.com/images/hijacker_x.jpg

*www.borderlandsthegame.com/images/mordecai2_x.jpg

----------------------------------------------------------------
*LINKS:-
*------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.borderlandsthegame.com

*TRAILER

*www.gametrailers.com/player/28752.html
*


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 5, 2008)

Street fighter 4
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_Fighter_IV
trailer
*www.streetfighterworld.com/

Tomb raider underworld
*news.softpedia.com/news/Tomb-Raider-Underworld-First-Screens-and-Preview-74065.shtml


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Some Crysis ExtremeHD screens*

*Settings - High
Resolution - ExtremeHD
*


*imgbolt.com/public/68674/crysis4.jpg

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/crysis1_thumb.jpg

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/crysis2_thumb.jpg

*imgbolt.com/files/103291/crysis3_thumb.jpg


----------



## entrana (Jan 5, 2008)

e harvy bhai xtreme hd kya hain re aur kaise?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 5, 2008)

^^Get Details about XtremeHD here
*www.nvidia.com/page/technology_extreme_hd_home.html



> Go beyond standard high definition (HD) and experience Extreme High Definition (XHD) – the ultimate widescreen, ultra-high-resolution PC experience. XHD has over 4x the picture clarity of native 1080i HD televisions and 2x the picture clarity of 1080p HD televisions and let’s you play the hottest PC games and applications in widescreen mode.
> 
> To experience XHD, you need three supporting components – an NVIDIA GPU , an XHD monitor , and software that support XHD’s stunning visual clarity. XHD will immerse you in games like never before, letting you see more of the exciting gaming action. And for users that want more space for photo or video editing, XHD lets you spread your work over the entire desktop providing over 20% more desktop space than normal 4:3 aspect ratio monitors.



XHD resolutions are
1680*1050
1920*1200
2560*1600


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 5, 2008)

*@BORDERLANDS*, I'm eagerly waiting for this one, something tells me it will blow all the multiplayers away.

And strangely, Gearbox using UE3?! whatever happened to Gearbox+Valve+Source+Shitty-Steam+torture-gamers-more thing.


----------



## entrana (Jan 5, 2008)

which monitor do u have bro harvy


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

@Harvik780
i havn't seen such areas in the game? Its it ny bonus maps?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 5, 2008)

i have a feeling someone (alienware, nasa, CIA??) sponsors harvy's system


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 6, 2008)

*


Hitboxx said:



@BORDERLANDS, I'm eagerly waiting for this one, something tells me it will blow all the multiplayers away.

And strangely, Gearbox using UE3?! whatever happened to Gearbox+Valve+Source+Shitty-Steam+torture-gamers-more thing.
		
Click to expand...

*
I know about that game i am too eagerly waiting for it.Didn't post about it cause it'll be released in Q4.One thing is sure current UE3 titles do not render some things in realtime like reflections though it might be possible.

*


entrana said:



			which monitor do u have bro harvy
		
Click to expand...

*I have a 19" CRT which supports XHD resolutions up to 1680*1650(only first one ).

*


aravind_n20 said:



			@Harvik780
i havn't seen such areas in the game? Its it ny bonus maps?
		
Click to expand...

*
Yes they are mods.Which i downloaded from www.crymod.com and some of the mods are really a treat to the eyes like the jungle mod which reminds you of the pre-release demo footage of the jungle fight.The lightning in that map is excellent.

*


xbonez said:



			i have a feeling someone (alienware, nasa, CIA??) sponsors harvy's system
		
Click to expand...

*Would be nice if they did cause then i would be buying atomchip's processors,laptops,GPUs and PDAs


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 8, 2008)

*Crysis Patch 1.1*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 8, 2008)

@Third Eye
thnx....
have u tried it? Does it replaces the main .exe?


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 8, 2008)

Didn't try.
I don't have crysis installed.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Third_eye.
Here's a fast download link.
Crysis Patch Download At HardGame2.net


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

will crysis work with 1gb of mem?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 9, 2008)

@apacheman
it mainly depends on GPU, rather than ram. Ram just improves the performance

@Harvik780
is it Eng version? That link went to some french, or german site.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes its the international version.
I have installed the patch on my 8600GT SLI and it gave no performance boost what so ever except that the hiccups are gone.Will try on my 8800GTS SLI.
Seems this game is only be optimized for the 8800 series of GPUs.
Edit : Ok installed on both systems and it seems this patch does not improve the performance in directX9 and or 32-Bit.I experienced only slight improvement on my 8800GTS SLI.
The cut-scenes do not slow down now at High or above.


----------



## Ambar (Jan 9, 2008)

hey harvy which monitor do u have...and wht kind of graphics chip do u need for XHD?? will a 8800GTX aquatank support it??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 9, 2008)

@Ambar
he already replied that he has an 19" AOC monitor which supports it.
And surelly 8800GTX aquatank can do it, but u need to patch.
read on
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77461


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2008)

@harvy-how is the 1.1 patch.
hey guyz i have a 17" LCD samsung syncmaster 740N.
i am not beiing able to use the 16x Q AA of crysis.On my old pc i could use it but i dunno why i cant on this one.both the old and the new pc's have the same monitor.
i think the 8800GTS 512 MB doesnt support that 16x AA.
plz help.
and yes,i have some queries abt SLI.
i keep my comp on fro at least 16-17 hrs(DLing).
Will this affect my PC as i am having a high end GPU??
i am going to setup SLI today.Any tips and tricks??


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 9, 2008)

^^Yes just be cautious.And you will have huge power bills after you set up SLI.
Also dual UPS configuration is always a welcome.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 9, 2008)

@Sunny1211993
get a new or second low end machine[even a sempron]with a large HDD for dling, as itll increase the lifespan of ur gud system. Coz the CPU,GPU fans etc has a specific life span.
And also 17hrs daily cud bring lots of dust inside cabby nd ull have to clean every week for cool running. 
So get a power saving proccy[Sempron 3200+ @ 1.1k with CnQ enabled]. Its a real powersaver.


----------



## Ambar (Jan 9, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @Ambar
> he already replied that he has an 19" AOC monitor which supports it.
> And surelly 8800GTX aquatank can do it, but u need to patch.
> read on
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77461




hmm..the screens posted by harvik...are almost like the ones i have ...im also using a 19" syncmaster  ....


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have also posted some screens from my 8600GT SLI config for Tomb Raider Legend and mafia.


----------



## Abheek (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Harvik780,

             Real good work on the posting, quite impressive! It appears u spent a good amount of time on it, and it did not go to a waste!! 

              But I too agree with Aravind n20, what about UT3 for us die hard
UT fans?  Hope that comes out too.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks as if you are commenting on old posts.If u look at the bottom of my first post u'll be able to find pages to more game releases.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 13, 2008)

i would request u to start a new post for games in 2008 ..it will be better for all of us..


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 13, 2008)

Will do if more users request and mods allow.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 14, 2008)

+1 for new thread for games of 2008


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

+1 for new thread for games of 2008


----------



## Ambar (Jan 14, 2008)

-999 for a new thread continue wid this one....




hehehehe sry +1 frm me 2


----------



## hahahari (Jan 14, 2008)

+1 for new thread.....damn tough to navigate this thread


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

The new thread has been made on request.
The link is
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78201
I am updating the thread with some more news.


----------



## entrana (Jan 18, 2008)

is this thread still gonna be updated


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 18, 2008)

No the new thread will be updated now.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 16, 2008)

dunno whether posted b4,

Strategy games

2008 will see a total of 34 strategy games EXCLUSIVE to the PC, the top five high quality ones will be :-

XIII Century: Death or Glory
Starcraft 2
Empire Total War
Spore
Worldshift.

Adventure Games

2008 will see a total of 44 adventure games EXCLUSIVE to the PC, the top five high quality ones will be :-

Penumbra: Black Plague
Sam and Max Season Episodes
Vampyre Story
Still Life 2
Simon the Sorceror 4

RPG's

2008 will see a total of 28 RPG games EXCLUSIVE to the PC, the top five high quality ones will be :-

Pirates of the burning sea
Dragon age
Seeker
Guild Wars 2
Star Trek Online

Puzzle Games

2008 will see a total of 20 Puzzle games EXCLUSIVE to the PC, the top five high quality ones will be :-

Audiosurf
Crayon Physics Deluxe
Subversion
Trials 2 - second edition
Democracy 2

Action

2008 will see a total of 41 action games EXCLUSIVE to the PC, the top five high quality ones will be :-

Savage II: Tortured Soul
S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Clear Sky
Enemy In sight
Ground Branch
Battlefield Heroes
Quake Live

Simulations

2008 will see a total of 15 simulation games EXCLUSIVE to the PC, the top five high quality ones will be :-

Infinity: The Quest for earth
Jumpgate Evolution
Storm of war: Battle of Britain
Fighter Ops
Universe Online

Racing

2008 will see a total of 7 racing games EXCLUSIVE to the PC, the top five high quality ones will be :-

Live for speed S
Turismo Carretera
MOTORM4X
First Racing
GTR Evolution


*adrianwerner.wordpress.com/games-of-2008/


taken frm gtaforums


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

spore, still life 2 and S.T.A.L.K.E.R ftw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Starcraft2


Biggest of the whole lot.I missed the first one( 1998 )


----------



## bikdel (Jun 17, 2008)

Im waiting for Alan Wake. Awesome environment, new gen game.


----------



## chicha (Dec 15, 2009)

do not know if this has been addressed before, but any idea about the new installment of Half-life? not counter strike, but half life. the last i saw was episode 2 think(its been a looong time, please correct if i am wrong)


----------



## vinyasmusic (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool ...............


----------



## chicha (Dec 18, 2009)

i have lost complete touch with the gaming industry(been more than 6 months i played a game  ) is avatar out on PC? is it any good?


----------

